# DIRECTV10 Blog -- Launch success! Update TODAY



## liverpool

http://www.ilslaunch.com/blog/


----------



## myselfalso

It'd be nice if they'd post when it's coming.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Sounds like next week sometime from a posting we've received in the D10 launch thread.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## liverpool

DIRECTV10 Blog

Early Team Arrival

http://www.ilslaunch.com/blog/


----------



## harsh

liverpool said:


> Early Team Arrival


If everything else lines up, this will put DirecTV 10 on the same dates two months later.

Anik F3 blog


----------



## P Smith

harsh said:


> If everything else lines up, this will put DirecTV 10 on the same dates two months later.
> 
> Anik F3 blog


Just one month and one week - from March,4 to April, 10 for Anik-F3.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Perhaps Harsh meant three months? March 4 + 3 months = June 4. With a launch of July 7.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RealityCheck

Tom Robertson said:


> Perhaps Harsh meant three months? March 4 + 3 months = June 4. With a launch of July 7.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


perhaps he meant 'soon' :lol:


----------



## harsh

Tom Robertson said:


> Perhaps Harsh meant three months?


He did.


----------



## harsh

RealityCheck said:


> perhaps he meant 'soon'


It seems that the only things that happen "soon" at DIRECTV are alpha releases of HR20 software. The rest of "soon" is at least a month away... sometimes five or six or eighteen.


----------



## cb7214

Hey the first posting is UP!!


----------



## bonscott87

Cool.

But the first Blog I've seen that you can't subscribe to in a RSS news catcher. Strange.


----------



## uncrules

The thread title ought to be changed now that the blog is now active and no longer coming soon. Maybe the thread title can be continually updated to contain the date of the last update.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

uncrules said:


> The thread title ought to be changed now that the blog is now active and no longer coming soon. Maybe the thread title can be continually updated to contain the date of the last update.


Considering the mods are the only ones that can change the title, after the first post is made.... I am not sure we can keep up with the "last update"..

But I will remove the Coming Soon on it though.


----------



## Jeremy W

bonscott87 said:


> the first Blog I've seen that you can't subscribe to in a RSS news catcher. Strange.


It looks like they're not actually using blogging software, it's just a regular page that they update. That would explain the lack of an RSS feed.


----------



## LameLefty

Interesting that one of the photos (on the plane) mentions a "Pinkerton" team. Does that mean that they schlep in their own security? If so, that seems kinda sad to me.


----------



## Tom Robertson

I posted a comment on the ILSLaunch blog and received a following very nice response with some interesting bits excerpted:


> ...
> It has been fun for us follow along with the DTV-10 fan conversations on
> dbstalk.com as well.
> 
> You can let the the thread know that we will be updating the blog to a
> "real" blog format, with RSS feeds/subscriptions on the next launch
> campaign. In the meantime, they can try "subscribing" to web page
> updates by using this tool: http://page2rss.com/.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Lori VanDyne
> Manager, Communications
> International Launch Services


Thanks for your suggestions, Lori. I'm sure many will try. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## redfiver

LameLefty said:


> Interesting that one of the photos (on the plane) mentions a "Pinkerton" team. Does that mean that they schlep in their own security? If so, that seems kinda sad to me.


Why would that seem kind of sad? I would imagine the company would absolutely send a security detail for this kind of team. It's a bunch of highly specialized employees travelling in a foreign country. Russia is a pretty safe country (and the people are really friendly), but I can understand the company doing this. Many (most?) of the police are corrupt, this would ensure that they don't get caught up in anything untowards


----------



## LameLefty

redfiver said:


> Why would that seem kind of sad? I would imagine the company would absolutely send a security detail for this kind of team. It's a bunch of highly specialized employees travelling in a foreign country. Russia is a pretty safe country (and the people are really friendly), but I can understand the company doing this. Many (most?) of the police are corrupt, this would ensure that they don't get caught up in anything untowards


Actually, they flew in to Moscow (in Russia) but Baikonur is in Kazakhstan (e.g., not Russia). What's sad is that the world's busiest space port is in a quasi-Third World country with internal security forces that cannot be counted on to keep one of their biggest sources of foreign investment safe. That just strikes me as a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Blog has been updated with arrival information.


----------



## mhayes70

:icon_da: It's getting closer and closer to launch. I can't wait.


----------



## nocaster

Hopefully there will only be one "fireworks" picture on this blog.


----------



## bonscott87

I love the quote that is has 32 national beams and 55 spot beams. Confirms that D10 and D11 are needed for more HD locals.


----------



## Tom Robertson

BTW, the 32 TWTA's are doubled for each national beam, giving 16 actual transmitted national transponders. The FCC request only give 14 nationals, IIRC, so this this an intriguing statement in the article.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## purtman

Tom Robertson said:


> BTW, the 32 TWTA's are doubled for each national beam, giving 16 actual transmitted national transponders. The FCC request only give 14 nationals, IIRC, so this this an intriguing statement in the article.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Tibber,
Can you fill in what is meant by this? I'm not a big techie when it comes to sats.


----------



## markrubi

are there any actual pics of DTV10 out there? Fully opened up arrays etc....


----------



## denvermtnguy

I hope my skepticism is proven wrong, but with regard to these promised dates and even the "Fall expansion" (as as WC Fields said in reply to an invitation to visit again):



> Shall we say 'sometime soon?'
> 
> "No, let us say 'sometime.'


:lol:


----------



## ciscokidd979

Directv...Very nice, my name is Borat.


----------



## jackmacokc

For those interested,

Here's a google map of the launch site. Or at least, I'm pretty sure it's the launch site....

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...63.342211&spn=0.009867,0.015965&t=k&z=16&om=1


----------



## cb7214

markrubi said:


> are there any actual pics of DTV10 out there? Fully opened up arrays etc....


there is a artist rendition of it on the blog website


----------



## mcbeevee

Wow, I would have never guessed how much D10 weighs (at launch)...6.4 tons! :eek2:


----------



## Tom Robertson

purtman said:


> Tibber,
> Can you fill in what is meant by this? I'm not a big techie when it comes to sats.


Happy to help. There are a couple of ways to get the high frequency RF signals amplified: Phased array (as used on Spaceway 1 and Spaceway 2); Solid State amplifiers; and travelling wave tube amplifiers (yep, basically a industrial tube amplifier). Turns out that tube amps still have higher efficiencies and reliability in certain RF and power ranges so are still the favorite for most satellite to home configurations. BTW, a link I found indicates that a typical satellite has $10M in TWTAs.

In dual mode, two TWTAs are hooked to the same signal and both broadcast, thereby doubling the effective output power. What I don't know is how the outputs of dual TWTAs are arranged. Are they side-by-side and in phase to both light up the whole US? Or does one hit the west coast and one hit the east coast? (What does that do to the people in the middle who would see both? Phase must be maintained precisely or users could see a garbage mess!)

Does this help? We're brushing up to very serious RF stuff that is Pure Magic still. 



markrubi said:


> are there any actual pics of DTV10 out there? Fully opened up arrays etc....


To keep the weight down the arrays are very, very lightly constructed and likely can only be opened on the earth very carefully. They probably can't support their own weight for instance. So once they are attached to the satellite and folded up, they might not even be opened again until in space. I would not be surprised if they are never open on the satellite even partially until in orbit.

There might be some models pictured somewhere, but mostly I've only been able to find artists renditions.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Steve Robertson

mcbeevee said:


> Wow, I would have never guessed how much D10 weighs (at launch)...6.4 tons! :eek2:


I think D10 needs to go on a diet, but then again it would probably mean HD lite


----------



## purtman

Tom Robertson said:


> Happy to help. There are a couple of ways to get the high frequency RF signals amplified: Phased array (as used on Spaceway 1 and Spaceway 2); Solid State amplifiers; and travelling wave tube amplifiers (yep, basically a industrial tube amplifier). Turns out that tube amps still have higher efficiencies and reliability in certain RF and power ranges so are still the favorite for most satellite to home configurations. BTW, a link I found indicates that a typical satellite has $10M in TWTAs.
> 
> In dual mode, two TWTAs are hooked to the same signal and both broadcast, thereby doubling the effective output power. What I don't know is how the outputs of dual TWTAs are arranged. Are they side-by-side and in phase to both light up the whole US? Or does one hit the west coast and one hit the east coast? (What does that do to the people in the middle who would see both? Phase must be maintained precisely or users could see a garbage mess!)
> 
> Does this help? We're brushing up to very serious RF stuff that is Pure Magic still.
> 
> To keep the weight down the arrays are very, very lightly constructed and likely can only be opened on the earth very carefully. They probably can't support their own weight for instance. So once they are attached to the satellite and folded up, they might not even be opened again until in space. I would not be surprised if they are never open on the satellite even partially until in orbit.
> 
> There might be some models pictured somewhere, but mostly I've only been able to find artists renditions.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Tom,
This does help. It's amazing where technology has gone and is going. I can remember as a kid going to a friend's house to watch the 1969 World Series because he had a color TV.


----------



## Dusty

Tom Robertson said:


> BTW, the 32 TWTA's are doubled for each national beam, giving 16 actual transmitted national transponders. The FCC request only give 14 nationals, IIRC, so this this an intriguing statement in the article.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Hi Tom,

How do we calculate the national HD channel capacity based on the 14 national transponder FCC request? How many channels can be transmitted by each transponder? How do we get to 150 national channels?


----------



## P Smith

jackmacokc said:


> For those interested,
> 
> Here's a google map of the launch site. Or at least, I'm pretty sure it's the launch site....
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...63.342211&spn=0.009867,0.015965&t=k&z=16&om=1


I wouldn't so sure - looks like you pointed to that pad what used for launches of manned vehicles. Scroll up for 4.5 miles north and 1.5 m west - you'll see a couple pads with different light towers config. You can check pictures of that past launch of Anik F3 for final conclusion.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Dusty said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> How do we calculate the national HD channel capacity based on the 14 national transponder FCC request? How many channels can be transmitted by each transponder? How do we get to 150 national channels?


That is a huge question and if given this problem in math class I'd raise my hand and say the data were incomplete 

Some things we almost know: a single channel in MPEG2 is about 19.2mbs and fits in about 5.2MHz of usable bandwidth. A single DIRECT Ka transponder on D10 or D11 is about 36MHz usable.

So that VERY simple math looks like we could get about 7 channels per transponder with no efficiency gains from MPEG4. Add some reasonable gains for MPEG4 and how the satellite signal is modulated and I could see 10 or 11 channels per transponder? Giving us nearly 150 channels on 14 transponders?

All based on loose off the cuff guesswork, but it kinda seems to fit.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## veryoldschool

Tom Robertson said:


> Happy to help. There are a couple of ways to get the high frequency RF signals amplified: Phased array (as used on Spaceway 1 and Spaceway 2); Solid State amplifiers; and travelling wave tube amplifiers (yep, basically a industrial tube amplifier). Turns out that tube amps still have higher efficiencies and reliability in certain RF and power ranges so are still the favorite for most satellite to home configurations. BTW, a link I found indicates that a typical satellite has $10M in TWTAs.
> 
> In dual mode, two TWTAs are hooked to the same signal and both broadcast, thereby doubling the effective output power. What I don't know is how the outputs of dual TWTAs are arranged. Are they side-by-side and in phase to both light up the whole US? Or does one hit the west coast and one hit the east coast? (What does that do to the people in the middle who would see both? Phase must be maintained precisely or users could see a garbage mess!)
> 
> Does this help? We're brushing up to very serious RF stuff that is Pure Magic still.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


TWTs have about 70 dB of gain & excellent phase control [lack of phase shift from one to another]. "I would think" they are run in parallel though waveguide switches to single phased array. While I "don't know", I do know how these "were used". Thirty years ago I didn't know what a TWT was, now I are one. :lol:


----------



## P Smith

Tom, there are more factors: adaptive FEC [up to 9/10] as the Ka using DVB-S2 standard, high SR, bandwidth could be 72 MHz, etc.


----------



## Tom Robertson

P Smith said:


> Tom, there are more factors: adaptive FEC [up to 9/10] as the Ka using DVB-S2 standard, high SR, bandwidth could be 72 MHz, etc.


I'm aware of some of these (tho I'm not sure about SR) and some transponders actually go as high as 250MHz bandwidth. I tried to indicated the usable bandwidth of the D10 and D11 satellite transponders; S1 and S2 are currently operating in 62.5MHz mode at this time.

Cheers and thanks,
Tom


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I'm worried now - they say D10 will expire around 2021.

What will we do???

(yes, I'm beting facetious)


----------



## beavis

Steve Robertson said:


> I think D10 needs to go on a diet, but then again it would probably mean HD lite


*crashes cymbals*


----------



## Neil Derryberry

Let's just hope it isn't being launched by this guy:


----------



## moonman

The sat. has arrived!!
http://www.khrunichev.ru/khrunichev_eng/live/full_rel.asp?id=14781


----------



## P Smith

Neil Derryberry said:


> Let's just hope it isn't being launched by this guy:


The guy have same relation to ILS/Baikonoor as you or me .


----------



## Yo Howdy

jackmacokc said:


> For those interested,
> 
> Here's a google map of the launch site. Or at least, I'm pretty sure it's the launch site....
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...63.342211&spn=0.009867,0.015965&t=k&z=16&om=1


Here's a better map of the launch site:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=San+Bruno,+California,+United+States&ie=UTF8&ll=37.625041,-122.482667&spn=0.022331,0.038109&z=15&om=1&layer=c&cbll=37.617952,-122.485275&cbp=1,228.978817071945,0.56251897101312,3/#


----------



## P Smith

San Bruno, CA - are you kidding ? From Sharp Park ?!


----------



## ajwillys

P Smith said:


> San Bruno, CA - are you kidding ? From Sharp Park ?!


He is kidding you. If you look closely at the speed limit sign, you will understand.....


----------



## lovswr

Tom Robertson said:


> That is a huge question and if given this problem in math class I'd raise my hand and say the data were incomplete
> 
> Some things we almost know: a single channel in MPEG2 is about 19.2mbs and fits in about 5.2MHz of usable bandwidth. A single DIRECT Ka transponder on D10 or D11 is about 36MHz usable.
> 
> So that VERY simple math looks like we could get about 7 channels per transponder with no efficiency gains from MPEG4. Add some reasonable gains for MPEG4 and how the satellite signal is modulated and I could see 10 or 11 channels per transponder? Giving us nearly 150 channels on 14 transponders?
> 
> All based on loose off the cuff guesswork, but it kinda seems to fit.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I'm glad you used the full B/W per channel for your "simple math" (which really 'aint all that simple).

I can't wait for this thing to go up & more importantly, Get Lit!!!!! :grin:


----------



## lwilli201

Yo Howdy said:


> Here's a better map of the launch site:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=San+Bruno,+California,+United+States&ie=UTF8&ll=37.625041,-122.482667&spn=0.022331,0.038109&z=15&om=1&layer=c&cbll=37.617952,-122.485275&cbp=1,228.978817071945,0.56251897101312,3/#


Is that the first tee at the Sharp Park Golf Course.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Tom Robertson said:


> That is a huge question and if given this problem in math class I'd raise my hand and say the data were incomplete
> 
> Some things we almost know: a single channel in MPEG2 is about 19.2mbs and fits in about 5.2MHz of usable bandwidth. A single DIRECT Ka transponder on D10 or D11 is about 36MHz usable.
> 
> So that VERY simple math looks like we could get about 7 channels per transponder with no efficiency gains from MPEG4. Add some reasonable gains for MPEG4 and how the satellite signal is modulated and I could see 10 or 11 channels per transponder? Giving us nearly 150 channels on 14 transponders?
> 
> All based on loose off the cuff guesswork, but it kinda seems to fit.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


So do you think we'll get full true HD with these new sats, or still have to deal with HD lite?

Thanks


----------



## Tom Robertson

theratpatrol said:


> So do you think we'll get full true HD with these new sats, or still have to deal with HD lite?
> 
> Thanks


I don't know and I'm not sure what to think at this stage. I hope for full or very nearly full HD, but bandwidth is still expensive.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## P Smith

Tom Bombadil at satguys propose new name - ED+


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Okay... let's bring this back around to discussing DirecTV 10's progress.
If you want to calculate and theorize on what kind of capacity/delivery it can do...

That is deserving of it's own thread.


----------



## BobV

On the day of the launch will it televised?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

BobV said:


> On the day of the launch will it televised?


I am sure it will be.


----------



## sorahl

purtman said:


> Tom,
> This does help. It's amazing where technology has gone and is going. I can remember as a kid going to a friend's house to watch the 1969 World Series because he had a color TV.


We bought our first colour tv to see Charles and Diana get married.


----------



## sorahl

Based on past sat launches, how long from Orbit insertion to new channels being available to us?

Sorahl


----------



## Tom Robertson

sorahl said:


> Based on past sat launches, how long from Orbit insertion to new channels being available to us?
> 
> Sorahl


From our best knowledge Boeing can force it as quickly as 4 weeks (if there are no problems) but typically it takes 6-8 weeks for this style of spacecraft. But for the Spaceways it took 4-5 months, tho some of that may have been extra testing for boeing and/or hughes network systems.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jackmacokc

P Smith said:


> I wouldn't so sure - looks like you pointed to that pad what used for launches of manned vehicles. Scroll up for 4.5 miles north and 1.5 m west - you'll see a couple pads with different light towers config. You can check pictures of that past launch of Anik F3 for final conclusion.


Yes, you're right. That is the correct location.


----------



## lwilli201

BobV said:


> On the day of the launch will it televised?


There last launch of Anik F3 was webcast live. Any web cast will be announced on the blog. It was very good coverage for a web cast. Have not heard if Directv will carry the launch.


----------



## moonman

Some interesing timelines given by D* to the FCC....post is from SatguysUS...
http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=920951&postcount=122
Looks like Sept 15 is the red circle date on your calendar!!...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

moonman said:


> Some interesing timelines given by D* to the FCC....post is from SatguysUS...
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=920951&postcount=122
> Looks like Sept 15 is the red circle date on your calendar!!...


Thanks for the link.


----------



## mhayes70

moonman said:


> Some interesing timelines given by D* to the FCC....post is from SatguysUS...
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=920951&postcount=122
> Looks like Sept 15 is the red circle date on your calendar!!...


So, it sounds like the HD launch is pushed back a couple of days to around Sept 15. Is that correct?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

mhayes70 said:


> So, it sounds like the HD launch is pushed back a couple of days to around Sept 15. Is that correct?


Yes it looks like the 15th or some time after.


----------



## moonman

mhayes70 said:


> So, it sounds like the HD launch is pushed back a couple of days to around Sept 15. Is that correct?


-----------------
Launch???No...it's still on for July6-7...the Sept. date is D*'s estimate as to
when the sat. will arive and be operational at it's assigned location.


----------



## Jeremy W

I can't see them launching the new channels on the 15th, which is a Saturday. I believe DirecTV usually does new channel launches on Wednesday mornings, so the 19th would look like the day of reckoning.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Jeremy W said:


> I can't see them launching the new channels on the 15th, which is a Saturday. I believe DirecTV usually does new channel launches on Wednesday mornings, so the 19th would look like the day of reckoning.


Or maybe the 12th


----------



## mhayes70

moonman said:


> -----------------
> Launch???No...it's still on for July6-7...the Sept. date is D*'s estimate as to
> when the sat. will arive and be operational at it's assigned location.


No, I meant the launch of the HD channels.


----------



## Jeremy W

Steve Robertson said:


> Or maybe the 12th


The 12th is the day that D10 is supposed to complete in-orbit testing. After that, it will take 3 days to move it to it's proper slot. So if the timeline is correct, there's no way the new channels can launch on the 12th.


----------



## moonman

mhayes70 said:


> No, I meant the launch of the HD channels.


--
Uh OK.....I did not understand your use of the word "slipped" as D* or anyone
else for that matter, has announced a "date" that the new H/D channels
would be available, other than Q3.


----------



## Tom Robertson

There have been reports that the new HD would likely be available on the 5th.

BTW, for those interested the original FCC link: http://svartifoss2.fcc.gov/servlet/ib.page.FetchAttachment?attachment_key=-130667

Thanks to mdonnelly at Satelliteguys.
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bonscott87

And it all makes sense. 

Launch is delayed about 3 weeks.
Thus the sat being ready would be delayed about 3 weeks (confirmed in the FCC filing).

Thus launch of channels on Sept 5th (assuming that was their plan) should turn into Sept 26th. 

Thus Sept 26th is my date for when new HD channels may show up.


----------



## lwilli201

Que sera sera, whatever will be, will be.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

BMoreRavens said:


> Yes it looks like the 15th or some time after.


This is the first sat launch I've ever followed so I ask this out of ignorance.

Once the sat reachs it's licensed in orbit location, I assume they'll test with it for several weeks before content is passed to the consumer.

How long does that test cycle usually take before the channels are released?


----------



## moonman

Radio Enginerd said:


> This is the first sat launch I've ever followed so I ask this out of ignorance.
> 
> Once the sat reachs it's licensed in orbit location, I assume they'll test with it for several weeks before content is passed to the consumer.
> 
> How long does that test cycle usually take before the channels are released?


------------
The whole idea of the STA, is to allow the approx 4 week testing at 102.6
location....after that (Sept15th), the Sat should be drifted over to it's assigned spot, and be ready for business....


----------



## Tom Robertson

Radio Enginerd said:


> This is the first sat launch I've ever followed so I ask this out of ignorance.
> 
> Is it far to assume that if it's at it's final orbital location on the 15th of September it will come online to the consumer on that day.
> 
> Seems to me that they'd still test with it for several weeks before content was actually being passed to the consumer.


You ask a very good question. And fully the answer could be "If that is what DIRECTV wants to do". There are two typical scenarios: 1) a wholly new satellite at a new satellite frequency/location or 2) a replacement (or partial replacement). When S1 and S2 hit their locations, they could be tested in those locations as they were the very first there at those frequency assignments. No need to test elsewhere then move into location.

D10 is partially replacing some of S1's frequencies, but nothing direct to the home. DIRECTV could test it in location if they wanted; nearby as they seem to be; or somewhere else several degrees away. In a nearby test, they can verify most of everything including how it broadcasts to the US. So I'm thinking they could test at 102.6° then drift slightly to its final slot, 102.8°, without needing to readjust and or test very much.

I'm actually surprised they are testing D10 in a temp location. Must be something I don't know about satellite operations. Live and have fun learning! 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## veryoldschool

Tom Robertson said:


> I'm actually surprised they are testing D10 in a temp location. Must be something I don't know about satellite operations. Live and have fun learning!
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Tom, it's the "what if factor". The last thing they want to happen in their testing is to have a big "oops" that would interfere with the other SATs. Testing by its nature will find the limits of the system. If you do get an undesirable outcome, you don't want "my HBO" to show it.


----------



## moonman

It's more like they don't want the commands to interfere with other birds at
that location, including their own!


----------



## veryoldschool

moonman said:


> It's more like they don't want the commands to interfere with other birds at
> that location, including their own!


I'm not sure "more like" as it's all the same [part of testing] and the "my HBO" was only to say they didn't want to affect the other SATs.


----------



## moonman

To be more specific....they will be transmitting various commands to the new
Sat. Altho the freq. probably don't match, any commands sent to 103 location
could cause unwanted actions from the other nearby birds. Why take risks?


----------



## veryoldschool

moonman said:


> To be more specific....they will be transmitting various commands to the new
> Sat. Altho the freq. probably don't match, any commands sent to 103 location
> could cause unwanted actions from the other nearby birds. Why take risks?


My "point".


----------



## bhyde

Looks like launch is delayed until July 6th now :nono2: 

Since I can't post links, do a little Googling to find the details. Doesn't seem to be major other than two more weeks to wait for more HD 

Here is some text:

El Segundo, Calif. – The planned June 20th launch of DirecTV’s DirecTV-10 satellite has been delayed to July 6th, due to complications in the delivery of the satellite to the launch facility in Kazakhstan, according to a report in Kazakhstan Today.

DirecTV said the delay resulted from "some late processing issues in the Boeing factory but they've been resolved and we are moving forward."

DirecTV-10 is planned to give the DirecTV service up to 100 national HD channels and expanded local HD services when it begins regular transmissions. That date is still expected in September, a DirecTV spokesman told TWICE.

Next year, DirecTV is to launch a second HD satellite, DirecTV-11, which will enable DirecTV to deliver a total of 1,500 local and 150 national HD channels.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

bhyde said:


> Looks like launch is delayed until July 6th now :nono2:
> 
> Since I can't post links, do a little Googling to find the details. Doesn't seem to be major other than two more weeks to wait for more HD


Yes...
That was from the delay a couple weeks ago...
There has been no new delay.


----------



## Mikey

bhyde said:


> Looks like launch is delayed until July 6th now :nono2:
> ...


Old news, but :welcome_s anyway.


----------



## bhyde

Mikey said:


> Old news, but :welcome_s anyway.


Well that's good news to me


----------



## carl6

lwilli201 said:


> Que sera sera, whatever will be, will be.


Thank you Doris Day

(I always liked that song)

Carl


----------



## P Smith

moonman said:


> It's more like they don't want the commands to interfere with other birds at
> that location, including their own!


Sorry, but I'll give 'cold shower' - commands encrypted (very high) and have proper _address_ plus many handshake measures .
No way to control other sat. Regardless intention other provider or interference from adjusted sat of same provider.


----------



## Mikey

P Smith said:


> Sorry, but I'll give 'cold shower' - commands encrypted (very high) and have proper _address_ plus many handshake measures .
> No way to control other sat. Regardless intention other provider or interference from adjusted sat of same provider.


"Interfere" and "control" are two different things.


----------



## P Smith

Ok, I mean command's 'interfere', when adjusted sat get commands directed to other one.


----------



## rrrick8

bhyde said:


> Looks like launch is delayed until July 6th now :nono2:


----------



## bhyde

That is cruel, but you gotta love it :uglyhamme


----------



## VeniceDre

You mad me laugh... which is very hard.


----------



## donyoop

rrrick8 you are an allstar.


----------



## PoitNarf

From the blog:

"The payload is powered by a massive solar array that spans more than 48 meters consisting of ultra triple-junction gallium arsenide solar cells."

Damn, that's 1/2 a football field.  What sort of power generation do you get from that?


----------



## Tom Robertson

Check out my Ka thread.  Boeing factsheet link has all that and more...

Ok, enough of the sales pitch:
Beginning of service: 18 kw
End of service: 16 kw
Composition: 2 wings each w/6 panels of
....Ultra Triple-Junction (UTJ)
....gallium arsenide solar cells

Batteries: 59 cell NiH, 328 Ahr


----------



## Zaney

Chinese will just blow it up anyways like they did earlier in the year.


----------



## Smthkd

LOL!


----------



## rrrick8

Zaney said:


> Chinese will just blow it up anyways like they did earlier in the year.


I was joking about something similar with my brother last week. With all the news about USA and Russia squabbling about the missile shield, I joked that I hope the government doesn't try to show it off in a demonstration on July 6th, and accidently shoot down D10.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Zaney said:


> Chinese will just blow it up anyways like they did earlier in the year.


LOL Jack will rescue it for us.


----------



## purtman

Zaney said:


> Chinese will just blow it up anyways like they did earlier in the year.


I don't know if you've ever seen The Onion, but it had this on its web site earlier this year. It has some very funny stuff.

http://www.theonion.com/content/news_briefs/americans_demand_military


----------



## Smthkd

Now thats really funny! 75 Million people want to start WWIII because they can't see the NFLST! Now thats the American way! Football RULES!!pride


----------



## Tom Robertson

Ok, lets turn this back to D10, its launch, and long happy life. :backtotop

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## purtman

I've seen entries about the arrival of the teams and the sat for the launch. How often do they update the blogs?


----------



## Tom Robertson

purtman said:


> I've seen entries about the arrival of the teams and the sat for the launch. How often do they update the blogs?


At each of the milestones. This pdf of the Anik F3 blog should be a good example of what we can expect: http://www.ilslaunch.com/blog/anik-f3-blog.pdf

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lwilli201

Directv 10 has arrived at Baikonur.

http://www.ilslaunch.com/blog/


----------



## P Smith

Hmm, it was 5 days ago.


----------



## lwilli201

P Smith said:


> Hmm, it was 5 days ago.


Was not on the blog this morning, or am I :icon_stup .

:lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson

lwilli201 said:


> Was not on the blog this morning, or am I :icon_stup .
> 
> :lol:


You are not :icon_stup, it was not there this morning, nor early this afternoon. But it is there now.

And P Smith, if you saw it 5 days ago why didn't you post... (Just kidding.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lwilli201

In defense of P Smith, the post was dated 6 June. Not sure why it took so long to show up in the blog.


----------



## Tom Robertson

lwilli201 said:


> In defense of P Smith, the post was dated 6 June. Not sure why it took so long to show up in the blog.


I know. P Smith is a great poster here. Had he seen it earlier, he would have posted.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## P Smith

The particular post in the blog was stuck somehow , but I saw at Khrunichecv's site info about arrival of D10 (Ruslan) to Jubiley city 6/6.


----------



## jrodfoo

Man that thing just looks huge.... huge! Can't wait til it's up in the air!


----------



## lwilli201

jrodfoo said:


> Man that thing just looks huge.... huge! Can't wait til it's up in the air!


Yep, 12786 pounds, over 6 tons.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

lwilli201 said:


> Yep, 12786 pounds, over 6 tons.


Anyone want to do the math, to know what it weighs after launch and deployment...


----------



## veryoldschool

Earl Bonovich said:


> Anyone want to do the math, to know what it weighs after launch and deployment...


You mean when it is weightless?


----------



## lwilli201

Earl Bonovich said:


> Anyone want to do the math, to know what it weighs after launch and deployment...


Yes, but during max acceleration on blast off, it will be alot heavier.

Good grief, I will probably get torched on this one.


----------



## jediphish

veryoldschool said:


> You mean when it is weightless?


If it is orbit, it's still under the effect of gravity. Thus, while it may be impossible to measure its weight, there is mass there that is being pulled by the earth's gravitational forces.

I'm neither a scientist, nor a mathemetician.


----------



## veryoldschool

jediphish said:


> If it is orbit, it's still under the effect of gravity. Thus, while it may be impossible to measure its weight, there is mass there that is being pulled by the earth's gravitational forces.
> I'm neither a scientist, nor a mathematician.


And it is falling around the earth in a "free fall", so I believe this would be just like a ride in the "vomit comet" where the forces equalize.

The people on the shuttle or the space station are even closer, but are weightless aren't they?


----------



## harsh

Conservation of mass dictates that the mass does not change. Outside of propellant used in moving the satellite around, it is going to have the same mass in a few years that it has on the ground or on Venus.


----------



## harsh

veryoldschool said:


> The people on the shuttle or the space station are even closer, but are weightless aren't they?


But to achieve that state, they are traveling at a little over 19,000mph.


----------



## veryoldschool

harsh said:


> But to achieve that state, they are traveling at a little over 19,000mph.


And they're what: 350 miles up? 
The velocity will be different for 23,000 miles, to have the forces equalize.


----------



## Tom Robertson

harsh said:


> But to achieve that state, they are traveling at a little over 19,000mph.


Anything in free orbit is balancing the effects of gravity and and inertia. Therefore D10, in orbit will essentially be weightless. And thankfully so, the solar panels are pretty touchy, they can't be deployed in very much of a gravity environment.

Obviously D10 will not be massless. From the Boeing Factsheet, D10 will weigh in at 13,360lbs at launch. And a svelte 8,157lbs when first put into orbit. Based on the Spaceways (another Boeing 702 bus) D10 will use about roughly 300 pounds of fuel over its lifetime. (I'm having problems narrowing that down for D10, but that should give us a basic clue.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Scott B.

P Smith was right I also saw the article on the arrival of D10 and it was 6/6.


----------



## Diana C

As Tom points out, all stable orbits are free-fall. The orbiting object is constantly falling (which means it is accelerating due to the effect of gravity). The "stable" part of the orbit comes when the forward and downward velocity vectors are balanced such that the object misses the planet, and so keeps right on falling. The accleration due to gravity keeps turning the velocity vector so that the amount it "misses" by remains constant (IOW, the altitude is stable).

Since the acceleration due to gravity is constant (within any meaningful measure) for ANY earth orbit, the forward vector has to be adjusted for altitude to keep "missing" a planet that is either closer or farther away. At lower altitudes, the required speed is higher than at higher altitudes.

It happens that at one particular altitude (roughly 23,000 miles) the orbital velocity required to maintain a stable altitude is the same as the rotational speed of the earth at the equator (roughly 1,000 miles per hour). An object at this altitude will appear, from the surface of the planet, to be stationary. This is what is called geosynchronous earth orbit, or GEO. All the DBS satellites, and most communications satellites of any variety, are in GEO. This "belt" around the planet is called the Clark Belt (named for author Arthur C. Clarke, who first proposed it) and has a circumference of about 145,000 miles - about 6 times the circumference of the earth itself.


----------



## veryoldschool

Titan25 said:


> It happens that at one particular altitude (roughly 23,000 miles) the orbital velocity required to maintain a stable altitude is the same as the rotational speed of the earth at the equator (roughly 1,000 miles per hour). An object at this altitude will appear, from the surface of the planet, to be stationary. This is what is called geosynchronous earth orbit, or GEO. All the DBS satellites, and most communications satellites of any variety, are in GEO. This "belt" around the planet is called the Clark Belt (named for author Arthur C. Clarke, who first proposed it) and has a circumference of about 145,000 miles - about 6 times the circumference of the earth itself.


Since it needs to travel significantly farther than the circumference of the earth at the equator, isn't its velocity greater than the earth at the equator [1,000 MPH]?


----------



## cygnusloop

veryoldschool said:


> Since it needs to travel farther than the circumference of the earth at the equator, isn't its velocity greater than the earth at the equator [1,000 MPH]?


Greater linear velocity, of course. Same radial velocity as the spinning Planet Earth.


----------



## veryoldschool

cygnusloop said:


> Greater linear velocity, of course. Same radial velocity as the spinning Planet Earth.


 well I know what you mean, but  .
It's not traveling linearly, but in some arc, but yes it needs to match the earth's rotational speed [or Duh it isn't GEO], but I'm not even sure I could say "relative" to the earth.

Way to much  with what should be a "simple speed & distance" concept.


----------



## cygnusloop

veryoldschool said:


> well I know what you mean, but  .
> It's not traveling linearly, but in some arc, but yes it needs to match the earth's rotational speed [or Duh it isn't GEO], but I'm not even sure I could say "relative" to the earth.
> 
> Way to much  with what should be a "simple speed & distance" concept.


Nothing simple about orbital mechanics!

Linear doesn't necessarily mean a straight line, just a line, curves are lines too. It could also be referred to as tangential velocity.

For the record: The linear velocity in GEO is ~3.1 km/sec. A satellite in GEO orbits the Earth every 23hours and 56min. (Anyone want to guess why it isn't 24 hours??)


----------



## Tom Robertson

cygnusloop said:


> Nothing simple about orbital mechanics!
> 
> Linear doesn't necessarily mean a straight line, just a line, curves are lines too. It could also be referred to as tangential velocity.
> 
> For the record: The linear velocity in GEO is ~3.1 km/sec. A satellite in GEO orbits the Earth every 23hours and 56min. (Anyone want to guess why it isn't 24 hours??)


So this is the orbital mechanics forum/thread? 

Motion of the Earth around the Sun appears to add four minutes of time to the amount of time it actually rotates on its axis.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## cygnusloop

Tom Robertson said:


> So this is the orbital mechanics forum/thread?
> 
> Motion of the Earth around the Sun appears to add four minutes of time to the amount of time it actually rotates on its axis.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Geez, tibber, I knew _you_ would know!:lol:


----------



## Diana C

Tom Robertson said:


> ...Motion of the Earth around the Sun appears to add four minutes of time to the amount of time it actually rotates on its axis...


AKA a sidereal day.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Sorry, you didn't say "And tibber, don't answer this, let everyone else understand sidereal motion." I'll wait 10 minutes on the next pop quiz. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Koz

Actually, linear velocity does imply a straight line by definition. Tangential velocity is the instantaneous linear velocity of an object on a curve in the direction tangential to the curve. Minor difference, but it's there.

I haven't had this part of my brain scratched in a quite a while. Although someone does need to call the Nerd Police.


----------



## Diana C

The last orbital mechanics post, I promise....



cygnusloop said:


> ...For the record: The linear velocity in GEO is ~3.1 km/sec. A satellite in GEO orbits the Earth every 23hours and 56min. (Anyone want to guess why it isn't 24 hours??)


Or just under 7000 miles/hr. (which, BTW, is about 85% of escape velocity at that altitude - if my math is right).

And, by definition, velocity implies direction. If you want to talk about absolute motion, then you are talking about speed. But then you need to take the speed around the earth, factor in the speed of the earth around the sun, the sun around the center of the Milky Way galaxy, the motion of the Milky Way within the Virgo cluster and movement of the Virgo cluster away from every other galactic cluster in the universe.


----------



## Tom Robertson

New update appeared on the ILS Launch blog site. Unpacked and Fitcheck.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Koz

Tom Robertson said:


> New update appeared on the ILS Launch blog site. Unpacked and Fitcheck.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Does that mean :backtotop ? You kill all the fun, Tom.


----------



## Ken S

I skimmed through most of this thread and didn't see anything about launch failure...if I missed it..I apologize and would appreciate getting pointed in the right direction.

So, from what I have read it appears that there's over a 5% failure rate on satellite launches. I know D has a third satellite as a spare...but what happens if there's a failure? How long does it take to get another launch scheduled?
I'd hate to see the insurance premium on this undertaking.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Yes, failure happens, witness the SeaLaunch failure this past January. They won't return to launch until September or October--if all goes well. That pushed back D11's launch until January.

A lot depends on the current state of the satellite launch industry. Right now, all the launchers are pretty much at full capacity for the next year or so. A failure would mean likely mean grounding ILS and perhaps other launchers until the cause is determined. Then all the calendars have to shake out, depending on who is launching when.

So, lets just plan on D10 and D11 being very successfully launched on their current schedules!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## veryoldschool

Koz said:


> Actually, linear velocity does imply a straight line by definition. Tangential velocity is the instantaneous linear velocity of an object on a curve in the direction tangential to the curve. Minor difference, but it's there.
> 
> I haven't had this part of my brain scratched in a quite a while. Although *someone does need to call the Nerd Police.*


Not to discount anybodies input here, but given my question in post #122, does it really take this many replies to get the answer?
One thing nobody has ever called me, was a rocket scientist, but "the Blonde in me" could tell 19,000 MPH & 1,000 MPH weren't the correct speed of this SAT in orbit.


----------



## Jhon69

Ken S said:


> I skimmed through most of this thread and didn't see anything about launch failure...if I missed it..I apologize and would appreciate getting pointed in the right direction.
> 
> So, from what I have read it appears that there's over a 5% failure rate on satellite launches. I know D has a third satellite as a spare...but what happens if there's a failure? How long does it take to get another launch scheduled?
> I'd hate to see the insurance premium on this undertaking.


There was a posting about D10.It was also stated in that posting that in the contract there is an option for an additional launch.Also the posting stated that all
3 satellites built by Boeing for Directv are Boeing's biggest satellites to date.:eek2:


----------



## harsh

veryoldschool said:


> Not to discount anybodies input here, but given my question in post #122, does it really take this many replies to get the answer?
> One thing nobody has ever called me, was a rocket scientist, but "the Blonde in me" could tell 19,000 MPH & 1,000 MPH weren't the correct speed of this SAT in orbit.


You mentioned something about how fast the ISS/Shuttle was travelling to achieve weightlessness and post #123 gave you your answer.


----------



## PoitNarf

veryoldschool said:


> well I know what you mean, but  .
> It's not traveling linearly, but in some arc, but yes it needs to match the earth's rotational speed [or Duh it isn't GEO], but I'm not even sure I could say "relative" to the earth.
> 
> Way to much  with what should be a "simple speed & distance" concept.


Simply put that the angular velocities of both Earth and satellite will be equal, but linear velocities will be different. Maybe this will make your head hurt more :lol: :


----------



## Koz

Back to the ILS blog...

Anyone know why it gets updated several days late? The latest post showed up today, but is dated 07 JUN.


----------



## veryoldschool

harsh said:


> You mentioned something about how fast the ISS/Shuttle was travelling to achieve weightlessness and post #123 gave you your answer.


Yes "yours" wasn't part of this and was the correct answer to my earlier posted. And "prompt too".


----------



## Jeremy W

Koz said:


> Anyone know why it gets updated several days late? The latest post showed up today, but is dated 07 JUN.


They actually write out the posts by hand, and send them back to America on carrier pigeons. There's no Internet access in Baikonur!


----------



## morgantown

Koz said:


> Back to the ILS blog...
> 
> Anyone know why it gets updated several days late? The latest post showed up today, but is dated 07 JUN.


_Really_ slow internet service providers in Russia??? I'm just happy their first priority is to D10 and leaving us a few days behind as far as updates go .


----------



## RAD

morgantown said:


> _Really_ slow internet service providers in Russia???


Yea, all their lines are busy send out spam to the states


----------



## veryoldschool

PoitNarf said:


> Simply put that the angular velocities of both Earth and satellite will be equal, but linear velocities will be different. Maybe this will make your head hurt more :lol: :


If there was "wind in my face" where the SAT will be, how fast would it be was what I wanted to know, since angular velocity seems to be relative & not an absolute number [much like the difference between a dB & a dBm].


----------



## purtman

Just to get off topic for a second, but that four-minute gap in the rotation of the earth is why we have leap year.

Back to the topic. I am assuming we'll probably see some blog entries next week after the teams make some progress.


----------



## cygnusloop

purtman said:


> Just to get off topic for a second, but that four-minute gap in the rotation of the earth is why we have leap year.
> 
> Back to the topic. I am assuming we'll probably see some blog entries next week after the teams make some progress.


Sorry, leap year is because the Earth takes 365.25 days to get around the Sun.


----------



## cb7214

Koz said:


> Back to the ILS blog...
> 
> Anyone know why it gets updated several days late? The latest post showed up today, but is dated 07 JUN.


i heard that Borat is bringing them over on his weekly visits


----------



## Diana C

purtman said:


> Just to get off topic for a second, but that four-minute gap in the rotation of the earth is why we have leap year.
> 
> Back to the topic. I am assuming we'll probably see some blog entries next week after the teams make some progress.


As noted above, leap year is because the earth actually takes 365.25 days to complete an orbit.

The 4 minute difference between the sidereal day and a 24 hour "day" is why we skip a leap year once every 400 years. But that still isn't quite right, so we put the leap BACK in every 400 years. This is why 2000 was a leap year (it was evenly divisible by 400) while 1900 wasn't and 2100 won't be.


----------



## BruceS

May we live long enough to have to worry about leap year in 2100  .


----------



## ScoBuck

Updated info from the Khrunichev company regarding the launch:

http://www.khrunichev.ru/khrunichev_eng/live/full_news.asp?id=14786


----------



## Diana C

Excellent!! Fueling has begun! Things seem right on schedule.


----------



## P Smith

Titan25 said:


> Excellent!! Fueling has begun! Things seem right on schedule.


Are you holding that procedures' charts in your hands ?


----------



## veryoldschool

Anybody got a light?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Funny... We started talking about this how long ago...
Now only 23 days left...


----------



## ScoBuck

Earl Bonovich said:


> Funny... We started talking about this how long ago...
> Now only 23 days left...


Yep - seems so long ago that they made that announcement regarding DirecTV 10 and 11.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Earl Bonovich said:


> Funny... We started talking about this how long ago...
> Now only 23 days left...


It is amazing that I have stuck with D* waiting for this bird I just hope once in operation they stop HD Lite or if they don't then FIOS will be getting my business.


----------



## Dolly

Earl Bonovich said:


> Funny... We started talking about this how long ago...
> Now only 23 days left...


Only 23 days :eek2: We have been waiting for so long now


----------



## bonscott87

ScoBuck said:


> Yep - seems so long ago that they made that announcement regarding DirecTV 10 and 11.


Yeppers. I think it was CES 2003 (04?) when they first announced this plan. And they are pretty much on track with it which is even more amazing.


----------



## P Smith

Dolly said:


> Only 23 days :eek2: We have been waiting for so long now


Baby delivery will count more then that , I'm not talking about designing and building the SCs ( D10, D11, D12 ).


----------



## Jeremy W

Dolly said:


> Only 23 days :eek2: We have been waiting for so long now


And after the 23 days, we'll be waiting even longer to see the fruits of the launch.


----------



## RAD

I want it to be September and D*'s lit up their HD channels so this 'war' about what channels there will or won't be will hopefully be finished.


----------



## Mark20

Somebody will still find something to "war" about. I just want to see it get to its proper orbital slot. I can imagine the nail biting that goes on in the control centers. A friend works for Lockheed and when one of their GPS sat's goes into orbit it can take something like 45 minutes for it to acquire the sun's and earth's position which it absolutely needs to move on to its next start up tasks.


----------



## P Smith

There are hundreds checkpoints in the book(s); one of then - release solar panels - charge batteries; bring dishes in working position; worm up TWTAs, etc


----------



## ScoBuck

Jeremy W said:


> And after the 23 days, we'll be waiting even longer to see the fruits of the launch.


But - that 2 month period will be very exciting I predict. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## purtman

To all dads out there,
Let's fess up. Are we getting more excited than our own kids being born? :lol


----------



## Earl Bonovich

purtman said:


> To all dads out there,
> Let's fess up. Are we getting more excited than our own kids being born? :lol


Nah... more excited about my Son...

But it is a good analogy...

Waiting for the baby to be born: The Launch
Waiting for the baby to be old enough to cut the lawn: The time between launch and the new HD channels.
Waiting for the time you get to work on the next baby: Prep and discussion for DirecTV11


----------



## Jeremy W

ScoBuck said:


> But - that 2 month period will be very exciting I predict. I am looking forward to it.


I don't think it will be very exciting at all. I doubt we'll get much news about how the testing is going.


----------



## P Smith

Someone mentioned in Dish forum get a receiver for obtain telemetry data .


----------



## Jeremy W

P Smith said:


> Someone mentioned in Dish forum get a receiver for obtain telemetry data .


How would a Dish receiver get telemetry data from D10?


----------



## P Smith

Man ! I didn't say 'Dish receiver' !


----------



## Jeremy W

P Smith said:


> Man ! I didn't say 'Dish receiver' !


OK, so what receiver were they talking about in the Dish forum?


----------



## P Smith

BTW, D10 will be last SC what Proton will drag to GSO - 'Borat' [Kazakhs] will revoke a licencse to launch Protons from Baikonoor because of poisoning their lands by rocket's fuel [heptyl].


----------



## nocaster

Does anyone else find themselves reading these blog posts with a thick Russian accent?


----------



## bakers12

nocaster said:


> Does anyone else find themselves reading these blog posts with a thick Russian accent?


How do you say "Nyet" in Kazakhstani? :lol:


----------



## purtman

P Smith said:


> BTW, D10 will be last SC what Proton will drag to GSO - 'Borat' [Kazakhs] will revoke a licencse to launch Protons from Baikonoor because of poisoning their lands by rocket's fuel [heptyl].


HUH?


----------



## JeffBowser

Um, possible to type that in understandable English and cite your source ?



P Smith said:


> BTW, D10 will be last SC what Proton will drag to GSO - 'Borat' [Kazakhs] will revoke a licencse to launch Protons from Baikonoor because of poisoning their lands by rocket's fuel [heptyl].


----------



## P Smith

Sorry, that was best translation from Kazakhi  [what Borat reported ].


----------



## JLucPicard

I guess it's inevitable that anything to do with Khazikstan now will get some kind of Borat mention, but man - can we give that a break?


----------



## JeffBowser

Ditto. That actor, and the "movie" that made him a household name is total bottom-feeding dreck.



JLucPicard said:


> I guess it's inevitable that anything to do with Khazikstan now will get some kind of Borat mention, but man - can we give that a break?


----------



## veryoldschool

JeffBowser said:


> Ditto. That actor, and the "movie" that made him a household name is total bottom-feeding dreck.


While we may "lean" opposite ways on some things, you're "spot on" here.


----------



## admiral39

Earl Bonovich said:


> Nah... more excited about my Son...
> 
> But it is a good analogy...
> 
> Waiting for the baby to be born: The Launch
> Waiting for the baby to be old enough to cut the lawn: The time between launch and the new HD channels.
> *Waiting for the time you get to work on the next baby: Prep and discussion for DirecTV11*


In reference to the emboldened item, ummm, for the sake of my wallet, I hope not. 2 is enough for now  Great analogy though!


----------



## Happy Camper

Just fly, baby, fly! I want more HD on D*. In my past life in the aviation business, I have been to both Russia and France. Hard to say who I'd least want running any aviation venture I had. They'd be above the Italians, I guess, but not by a lot.

Too bad there are no German companies involved in the heavy lift launch business. Costs would double, but I'm betting the launches would work and be on time more often, LOL.


----------



## harsh

Happy Camper said:


> Too bad there are no German companies involved in the heavy lift launch business. Costs would double, but I'm betting the launches would work and be on time more often, LOL.


You'll find that Roskosmos is very efficient and typically right on time. Khrunichev was also Johnny on the spot with the Proton-M and Briz-M rocketry. It is when these "foreign companies" (Boeing) are many months late that the launches get delayed.


----------



## LameLefty

> It is when these "foreign companies" (Boeing) are many months late that the launches get delayed.


Tell that to SeaLaunch. :lol:


----------



## harsh

LameLefty said:


> Tell that to SeaLaunch. :lol:


Yet another foreign company.


----------



## Dolly

Happy Camper said:


> Just fly, baby, fly! I want more HD on D*. In my past life in the aviation business, I have been to both Russia and France. Hard to say who I'd least want running any aviation venture I had. They'd be above the Italians, I guess, but not by a lot.
> 
> Too bad there are no German companies involved in the heavy lift launch business. Costs would double, but I'm betting the launches would work and be on time more often, LOL.


I want more HD also :sunsmile: And I have to agree I think I would put my money on Germany if any betting was going on about aviation or about anything else for that matter  I always talk about my Husband's German bloodline then, of course, he has to mention my English bloodline. And I have to go back in history to WWII to top him :lol: Yet even then the man that helped the U.S. with weapons was German  I just can't win :nono2:


----------



## Bob Coxner

Happy Camper said:


> Just fly, baby, fly! I want more HD on D*. In my past life in the aviation business, I have been to both Russia and France. Hard to say who I'd least want running any aviation venture I had. They'd be above the Italians, I guess, but not by a lot.
> 
> Too bad there are no German companies involved in the heavy lift launch business. Costs would double, but I'm betting the launches would work and be on time more often, LOL.


The computers that just failed on the Space Station were German made.


----------



## Dolly

Bob Coxner said:


> The computers that just failed on the Space Station were German made.


There may be hope yet for our bloodline issues  But I certainly didn't want anything to fail on the space station


----------



## CTuser

http://www.spaceflightnow.com/tracking/index.html

Launch time: 0116 GMT on July 7 (9:16 p.m. EDT on July 6)


----------



## LameLefty

harsh said:


> Yet another foreign company.


Flying a Ukrainian booster with Russian engines off of a Swedish platform and marketed by an Amercan company. Yet it was the rocket and/or engines that failed.

That one falls on one or both of the former Soviet republics, not the Swedes or the Americans, sorry.

Russian space engineering has had it share of successes, of course, but it's not perfect and has had its share of failures along the way. And oh by the way, the Proton (which will launch D*10) had its most recent failure only a little over a year ago.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

CTuser said:


> http://www.spaceflightnow.com/tracking/index.html
> 
> Launch time: 0116 GMT on July 7 (9:16 p.m. EDT on July 6)


That is going to be an enjoyable night in the chat room.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is going to be an enjoyable night in the chat room.


Any word if HDNET will show the launch?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

BMoreRavens said:


> Any word if HDNET will show the launch?


Other then I expected it to be available in some form.... I don't know what channel or what "definition" of the launch will be available.


----------



## ScoBuck

Earl Bonovich said:


> Other then I expected it to be available in some form.... I don't know what channel or what "definition" of the launch will be available.


The ILS website stated the following:

* 07 June 2007 ILS Communications Team 16:12, EDT 
ILS provides live coverage of pre-launch and launch events for every one of our commercial Proton launches. We encourage you to check the site regularly for updates and to bookmark the webcast page when we post it.

*

http://www.ilslaunch.com/blog/?eform=1181140201

So that is one confirmed place to be able to view the launch so far.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Today's blog update:


> Today, the Boeing propellant team loaded the hydrazine fuel onto the SC. This operation, which took approximately eight hours, is the second half of the propellant load. It marks the completion of the propellant loading phase of SC preps. Kudos to the entire DIRECTV and Boeing teams for an excellent operation! It all went smoothly and according to plan. One engineer remarked that it was "boring", but that is exactly how we want operations here to continue, right up until T-0 on 7 July (local time).


Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

Also means many other major milestones have been completed. So far so very good!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## veryoldschool

If there was ever something that should be "boring", I'd hope it was the refueling. This isn't anytime for something to get exciting. IMO


----------



## cb7214

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is going to be an enjoyable night in the chat room.


and a long one


----------



## Dolly

cb7214 said:


> and a long one


Just so the bird flies :engel02:


----------



## CTuser

_Now that SC fueling is complete, we are able to relax for a couple days during scheduled contingency days -- extra days built into the schedule. The SC is ready to go and the team is resting before the push of Joint Operations. To celebrate the successful completion on SC fueling and the end of stand-alone operations, ILS and Boeing hosted a barbeque (as you can tell, those are quite popular here) for all the team mates. Steaks and salads helped remind us of home, though the temperatures of around 100 degrees Fahrenheit (37 Celsius) reminded us we are not in Los Angeles or Virginia!

We're looking forward to starting the joint operations phase on Friday and we'll have lots more to tell you about then._

http://www.ilslaunch.com/blog/

Why wait, launch the thing! How about July 4th.


----------



## uncrules

CTuser said:


> Why wait, launch the thing! How about July 4th.


+1


----------



## liverpool

looks to be going very smooth


----------



## Steve Robertson

Wow this looks great I hope Directv 10 ate well


----------



## Jeremy W

CTuser said:


> Why wait, launch the thing! How about July 4th.


We don't want to see any fireworks during the launch! :eek2:


----------



## Rubbernecker

Great point Jeremy!


----------



## CTuser

Jeremy W said:


> We don't want to see any fireworks during the launch! :eek2:


Wouldn't you want a "rockets red glare", rather than a dud.


----------



## Jeremy W

CTuser said:


> Wouldn't you want a "rockets red glare", rather than a dud.


Yeah, but I'm more worried about the "bombs bursting in air"


----------



## purtman

I'm concerned that they've been having some beer and barbeque and now they're talking about a "joint" effort. I hope they're not smoking stuff, too. :lol


----------



## Jeremy W

purtman said:


> I'm concerned that they've been having some beer and barbeque and now they're talking about a "joint" effort. I hope they're not smoking stuff, too. :lol


They can do whatever they want, as long as they stay away from the SC until they're sober!


----------



## veryoldschool

purtman said:


> I'm concerned that they've been having some beer and barbeque and now they're talking about a "joint" effort. I hope they're not smoking stuff, too. :lol


Wouldn't that fall under "time off"..:lol:


----------



## Dolly

purtman said:


> I'm concerned that they've been having some beer and barbeque and now they're talking about a "joint" effort. I hope they're not smoking stuff, too. :lol


!rolling :rolling:


----------



## PoitNarf

Jeremy W said:


> Yeah, but I'm more worried about the "bombs bursting in air"


Zing! :lol:


----------



## DIRECTV-10

You know that I get very uncomfortable around talk like that!


----------



## mhayes70

Don't be making him nervous now!!!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

mhayes70 said:


> Don't be making him nervous now!!!!


He should be nervous... in 14 days... he is going to be hanging out in the vacume of space.


----------



## DIRECTV-10

Earl Bonovich said:


> He should be nervous... in 14 days... he is going to be hanging out in the vacume of space.


No worries, they packed my 15 year supply of food on board last week. Actually I'm getting anxious and ready to go!


----------



## mhayes70

Earl Bonovich said:


> He should be nervous... in 14 days... he is going to be hanging out in the vacume of space.


and getting ready to beam us all those HD channels.


----------



## purtman

How much blogging will there be after the sat is up in space? Do they normally continue it?


----------



## RAD

Hey, DirecTV10, sorry but your act is getting old. Based on previous posts from you, like at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=950782#post950782 on 5/25 where you say you're being mated to a portion of the rocket when the truth is you weren't even at the launch facility until June 6th.


----------



## MikeR7

RAD said:


> Hey, DirecTV10, sorry but your act is getting old. Based on previous posts from you, like at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=950782#post950782 on 5/25 where you say you're being mated to a portion of the rocket when the truth is you weren't even at the launch facility until June 6th.


RAD, give the poor spacecraft a break! How would you like to spend the next 15 years out in space, just hanging out, and then know at somepoint you are going to fall to a fiery death? So he got ahead of himself, somehow I figure he is not in the same space, time continuum that we all are in.:nono:


----------



## Drew2k

MikeR7 said:


> So he got ahead of himself, somehow I figure he is not in the same space, time continuum that we all are in.:nono:


DirecTV10 damned well better be in the same space/time continuum that we're in, because if it's not, I'm going to have a heck of a hard time receiving those new HD channels!


----------



## carl6

MikeR7 said:


> So he got ahead of himself, somehow I figure he is not in the same space, time continuum that we all are in.:nono:


Gee, maybe we'll all get to watch shows before they are broadcast:lol:

Carl


----------



## Jeremy W

purtman said:


> How much blogging will there be after the sat is up in space? Do they normally continue it?


Once the sat is up, ILS has done their job. There's nothing left for them to blog.


----------



## Diana C

MikeR7 said:


> RAD, give the poor spacecraft a break! How would you like to spend the next 15 years out in space, just hanging out, and then know at somepoint you are going to fall to a fiery death? So he got ahead of himself, somehow I figure he is not in the same space, time continuum that we all are in.:nono:


Yeah, it's not the fault of some poor fool who likes to post messages as if he was a spacecraft (although most people outgrow that sort of "pretend" paly when they're about 8 years old), it is the fault of all the other poor fools who acted like he knew what he was talking about, and took his every word for gospel.


----------



## Jeremy W

Alright, I can't believe I'm actually being the voice of reason here, but I think everyone needs to calm down. What does it matter whether the poster who goes by DirecTV10 was giving real info or not? Apparently he was good enough to convince the staff here, because they said that they believed he was credible. So he ended up giving us some wrong info, where's the harm?

It was just a little bit of fun to liven up an otherwise dull waiting period.


----------



## morgantown

Jeremy W said:


> Alright, I can't believe I'm actually being the voice of reason here, but I think everyone needs to calm down. What does it matter whether the poster who goes by DirecTV10 was giving real info or not? Apparently he was good enough to convince the staff here, because they said that they believed he was credible. So he ended up giving us some wrong info, where's the harm?
> 
> It was just a little bit of fun to liven up an otherwise dull waiting period.


+1

It is dull, I hate waiting, but it is fun. The only thing that matters (in this small matter) is when MY HDTV will show me some some good viewing material via DirecTV.

Until then, the conjecture is just a pleasant distraction to spend some time "on topic" as trivial as it may be. To re-phrase an old forum signature -- "it is just TV folks, don't take it so seriously."

That said, I'm just as interested as the rest of you .


----------



## Tom Robertson

Titan25 said:


> Yeah, it's not the fault of some poor fool who likes to post messages as if he was a spacecraft (although most people outgrow that sort of "pretend" paly when they're about 8 years old), it is the fault of all the other poor fools who acted like he knew what he was talking about, and took his every word for gospel.


Titan25, bad form. Playing nice is much more fun.

Tom


----------



## harsh

Jeremy W said:


> Once the sat is up, ILS has done their job. There's nothing left for them to blog.


In the case of DirecTV 10, ILS' job isn't done until the satellite is almost in a GEO orbit. That's why it has to go up via the Proton-M/Briz-M launch vehicle. Take a look at the Anik F3 blog and see how far along they actually followed it.


----------



## harsh

Tom Robertson said:


> Playing nice is much more fun.


Besides, misleading the faithful with overly optimistic "facts" keeps the natives happy.


----------



## Jeremy W

harsh said:


> Besides, misleading the faithful with overly optimistic "facts" keeps the natives happy.


It's better than the overly pessimistic "facts" that other people love to post.


----------



## ScoBuck

Jeremy W said:


> It's better than the overly pessimistic "facts" that other people love to post.


You mean like the hundreds of posts of how it will take them at least 5 months AFTER launch to get programming on DIRECTV10?


----------



## Jeremy W

ScoBuck said:


> You mean like the hundreds of posts of how it will take them at least 5 months AFTER launch to get programming on DIRECTV10?


That would be a good example.


----------



## harsh

ScoBuck said:


> You mean like the hundreds of posts of how it will take them at least 5 months AFTER launch to get programming on DIRECTV10?


Pessimistic or realistic? My estimates were based on factual information about the two most recent DIRECTV operated satellites.

In the final analysis, the in service date may end up being as I was projecting at the time.


----------



## ScoBuck

harsh said:


> Pessimistic or realistic? My estimates were based on factual information about the two most recent DIRECTV operated satellites.
> 
> In the final analysis, the in service date may end up being as I was projecting at the time.


More than likely though you will be far off. Your estimates were about two satellites that also had other 'chores' to perform, including some for Hughes. They also included testing the new uplink facilities and other infrastructure items.

But nevetheless, your timeframes were not at all realistic, the testing time has been documented to the FCC and copies have been posted in this site. From launch to operation is scheduled for 10 weeks. This is a far cry from the 21 to 26 weeks you insisted would be the case. So I would say pessimistic at best.


----------



## jrodfoo

Contingency Days are over, Hope to see some new updates tomorrow or Monday


----------



## mhayes70

Harsh.... Isn't each satellite different? Just because the last 2 sats took that long to get up and running doesn't mean that D10 or D11 will take that long. Correct me if I am wrong but, wasn't SW1 and 2 built for internet and not TV originally and that caused alot of the time to get it going once it was launched?


----------



## harsh

mhayes70 said:


> Harsh.... Isn't each satellite different? Just because the last 2 sats took that long to get up and running doesn't mean that D10 or D11 will take that long. Correct me if I am wrong but, wasn't SW1 and 2 built for internet and not TV originally and that caused alot of the time to get it going once it was launched?


The satellites are decidedly different. D10 and D11 use "proven" technology on a much larger scale and at frequencies that haven't been proven in DBS yet. My forecast didn't take a lot of the technological differences into account. Both platforms are sufficiently different from those that preceded them that I figured it wouldn't be a slam dunk.

We'll have to see how it goes. As it is, the satellite is now being assembled with the upper stage and the fairing so once the satellite got out of Boeing's house things appear to be moving like clockwork for launch.

The stage after the one we're discussing (launch) will be a whole new discussion (handoff).


----------



## harsh

jrodfoo said:


> Contingency Days are over, Hope to see some new updates tomorrow or Monday


Khrunichev posted an update on Friday. I'd link to it, but I doubt enough of us read Russian. Thanks to anik at nasaspaceflight.com for his updates.


----------



## Dolly

harsh said:


> Khrunichev posted an update on Friday. I'd link to it, but I doubt enough of us read Russian. Thanks to anik at nasaspaceflight.com for his updates.


harsh I love your cute Avatar :heart: I guess I'm different from a lot of posters here (as if all of you didn't know that already), but all I need to hear is that the launch (when the time comes) was successful :sunsmile:


----------



## jrodfoo

harsh said:


> Khrunichev posted an update on Friday. I'd link to it, but I doubt enough of us read Russian. Thanks to anik at nasaspaceflight.com for his updates.


yeah, might as well just wait until the blog is updated or someone can translate


----------



## harsh

jrodfoo said:


> yeah, might as well just wait until the blog is updated or someone can translate


As it has been six days since the last blog post, sometimes you have to look to other sources for new information. anik, a resident of Moscow, appears qualified to translate Russian.

Happily, that June 22nd information is that things are progressing into the next assembly stage after the ILS reported barbecue period.


----------



## harsh

Dolly said:


> harsh I love your cute Avatar :heart:


That's Bonnie Lass the day I brought her home.


> I guess I'm different from a lot of posters here (as if all of you didn't know that already), but all I need to hear is that the launch (when the time comes) was successful :sunsmile:


Unless it involves any hint of delays in D* carrying the Tennis Channel in which case the hounds of hell are loosed.


----------



## P Smith

Well, that free online translators do pretty crappy work:

22.06.2007 On Baikonur prepare for start РН "Proton-th" with DIRECTV-10

On Baikonur scheduled preparation for start of a booster rocket "Proton-th" with space telecommunication device DIRECTV-10 proceeds. 
Today, on June, 22nd, in a hall 101 монтажно-test cases MIK 92-А50 one of the most important stages of prestarting preparation - assembly of a space head part of a rocket (КГЧ), consisting of КА, transitive system, разгонного block " Breeze-th " and head обтекателя has begun.
On the eve experts of company " Boeing " with assistance of the Russian experts have finished independent preparation and refuelling of a space vehicle, and starting command ГКНПЦ of a name of M.V.Hrunicheva has carried out checks and refuelling разгонного block " Breeze-th ", has prepared transitive system and head обтекатель for assembly in КГЧ. 
Within the next several days the Russian and foreign experts will lead joint operations on electric and mechanical joining a space vehicle with transitive system (ПС) and разгонным the block (РБ) "Breeze-th". After end of works assembly « КА ПС РБ » will translate in horizontal position for preparation to накатке and to installation head обтекателя (ГО).
Start РКН "Proton-m/breeze-th" with American telecommunication space vehicle DIRECTV-10 is planned for July, 07th с.г. 
Starting services with use РН "Proton" will present International Launch Services Inc. (ILS) - joint venture Space Transport Inc. And ГКНПЦ it. M.V.Hrunicheva with РКК "Energy".
Company ILS has been registered in 1995 in state of Delaware, the USA. C 1996 within the limits of ILS 40 commercial starts РН "Proton" are executed. Forthcoming start with DIRECTV-10 - the second from the beginning of 2007 commercial start-up РН "Proton-th" within the limits of joint venture ILS. 
Manufacturer РН "Proton-th" - the State space research-and-production center of a name of M.V.Hrunicheva (Moscow, Russia) - the largest enterprise of the Russian space-rocket branch.


----------



## harsh

The Google translator makes a little more sense: http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools


----------



## Diana C

Tom Robertson said:


> Titan25, bad form. Playing nice is much more fun.
> 
> Tom


Just calling them like I see them.


----------



## Dolly

harsh said:


> That's Bonnie Lass the day I brought her home.Unless it involves any hint of delays in D* carrying the Tennis Channel in which case the hounds of hell are loosed.


She was really a cute puppy :sunsmile: Yes if D is late with TTC I may need to borrow some hounds and send them D's way :lol: I'm already getting tired of the wait now  I don't know why they couldn't have lined up the Sneak Peek and the actual date of carriage better


----------



## mcbeevee

Noticed that Joint Operations is now on the D10 blog. Is it time to change the thread title to "Update June 22"? 

http://www.ilslaunch.com/blog/


----------



## Tom Robertson

Thanks, mcbeevee. I took a peek at the blog earlier this morning; nothing there then. Glad you found it for us!

BTW, one of the other mods, (I'm bettin' Mr. Earl) updated the title as you suggested.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## moonman

Joint Operations 
Now that SC stand-alone testing is complete, we are starting the phase known as Joint Operations. This is when the SC is mechanically and electrically mated to the Launch Vehicle hardware. To put it simply, this is when we start making the little pieces into one big piece! 

The first step was to mate the SC to the adapter system - a conical structure that attaches to the bottom of the SC. Next, we took the SC-adapter combo and mated it to the Breeze M upper stage. We successfully completed these steps today after about 18 hours of work, taking into account all the testing and mechanical and electrical checks that had to occur. 

Saturday, the SC-adapter-Breeze M stack will be rotated from vertical to horizontal and the payload fairing installed. The combination of all these pieces into a single unit is known as the ascent unit (AU). The SC will remain in a horizontal orientation until we move the whole launch vehicle to launch pad on L-5 days. This differs from U.S. launch vehicle processing, in that the majority of assembly occurs horizontally. Quite a difference if you are not used to it! 

Photo: SC mated with the adapter system and Breeze M. Visit the Photo Gallery for more pictures.
Posted 22 June 2007 
0 comments 
Posted By: ILS DIRECTV 10 Launch Team at 23:28, Baikonur 
----------------------
There is also a picture posted on the blog, of the Boeing team standing in
front of the Russian version of the "Shuttle"...the Russians get a "A" in how
to copy...."F" in actual Engineering.......(IMO)


----------



## RAD

Wonder where they really are at now since that's from 6/22, three days ago?


----------



## P Smith

I guess eating BBQ .


----------



## DIRECTV-11

I'm not even the first one to go up and I am starting to get goose bumps now!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dolly

directv11 said:


> I'm not even the first one to go up and I am starting to get goose bumps now!
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Well I guess I am starting to get a little more interested in this. Since that last posting mentioned about things being done differently than in the U.S. a question came to my mind. Why don't we do the launch here in the U.S.? Too costly, not enough room in NASA's schedule, etc.


----------



## DIRECTV-11

The Russians buuild the launch vehicle.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Dolly said:


> Well I guess I am starting to get a little more interested in this. Since that last posting mentioned about things being done differently than in the U.S. a question came to my mind. Why don't we do the launch here in the U.S.? Too costly, not enough room in NASA's schedule, etc.


Yes, yes, and yes. The shuttle is no longer permitted for commercial flights, the US made rockets are too expensive so far, and the launch sites are too expensive. But things are changing. The US rockets are using more Russian components, the procedures for launching are being revised to lower costs and maintain safety, US rocket manufacturers are realizing the value of commercial launches so trying to be competitive, etc.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## admiral39

Not sure if this was mentioned yet but...

I was reading through the blog and noticed that the launch date is stated as being local Russian time. So, if the launch occurs any time before approx. 3PM Russian time, the bird should be in the sky on July 6th, based on Eastern Standard Time. 

Just a little glint of optimism to throw in there. We can think of the satellite going up on the 6th instead of the 7th. Even closer now!


----------



## purtman

admiral39 said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned yet but...
> 
> I was reading through the blog and noticed that the launch date is stated as being local Russian time. So, if the launch occurs any time before approx. 3PM Russian time, the bird should be in the sky on July 6th, based on Eastern Standard Time.
> 
> Just a little glint of optimism to throw in there. We can think of the satellite going up on the 6th instead of the 7th. Even closer now!


It was mentioned ... a while ago, however. It's hard to believe it's less than two weeks.


----------



## Dolly

Tom Robertson said:


> Yes, yes, and yes. The shuttle is no longer permitted for commercial flights, the US made rockets are too expensive so far, and the launch sites are too expensive. But things are changing. The US rockets are using more Russian components, the procedures for launching are being revised to lower costs and maintain safety, US rocket manufacturers are realizing the value of commercial launches so trying to be competitive, etc.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Why does it seem anymore that the U.S. is always behind in the World when it comes to being competitive  We used to lead the World in many areas, but now we just follow the World


----------



## chopperjc

P Smith said:


> I guess eating BBQ .


I am guessing Vodka


----------



## AllenE

Tom Robertson said:


> Yes, yes, and yes. The shuttle is no longer permitted for commercial flights, the US made rockets are too expensive so far, and the launch sites are too expensive. But things are changing. The US rockets are using more Russian components, the procedures for launching are being revised to lower costs and maintain safety, US rocket manufacturers are realizing the value of commercial launches so trying to be competitive, etc.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Front page article in Wall Street Jouirnal today about Arianespace now being the leader in commercial launches. Article is very interesting.


----------



## admiral39

purtman said:


> It was mentioned ... a while ago, however. It's hard to believe it's less than two weeks.


I figured, but this thread is so extensive I was too lazy to look just to jog my memory 

I know, less than 2 weeks. Exciting!


----------



## davring

Dolly said:


> Why does it seem anymore that the U.S. is always behind in the World when it comes to being competitive  We used to lead the World in many areas, but now we just follow the World


Because we actually do very little here anymore, everything has been sublet to China.


----------



## P Smith

As Chinese mentioning many times - still do only kids here .


----------



## MalibuRacing

This has been brought up before, but is there going to be a broadcast of the launch? Does HDnet or any other channel usually broadcast this type of event?


----------



## davring

If I remember correctly someone said these launches are live on the internet. Probably site info would be on the blog?


----------



## Jeremy W

davring said:


> If I remember correctly someone said these launches are live on the internet. Probably site info would be on the blog?


ILS always does a webcast. DirecTV ususally their launches on a special channel, too.


----------



## Diana C

RAD said:


> Wonder where they really are at now since that's from 6/22, three days ago?


According to the launch planning guide, tilt-over would have been today.


----------



## Dolly

davring said:


> Because we actually do very little here anymore, everything has been sublet to China.


I would do a :lol: , but the sad part is--it is true  My HD20-700S even came from China


----------



## vandi

admiral39 said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned yet but...
> 
> I was reading through the blog and noticed that the launch date is stated as being local Russian time. So, if the launch occurs any time before approx. 3PM Russian time, the bird should be in the sky on July 6th, based on Eastern Standard Time.
> 
> Just a little glint of optimism to throw in there. We can think of the satellite going up on the 6th instead of the 7th. Even closer now!


just in time to get the TDF on Versus HD (ROFL .... like that will happen).


----------



## moonman

Jeremy W said:


> ILS always does a webcast. DirecTV ususally their launches on a special channel, too.


----------------------
Last launch D* showed, was on ch. 574....I see that ch. 576 is now listing
"upcoming PVN Boeing-test" it goes out till July 7th or so....just curious, no
idea if it will be on.


----------



## Crypter

I am curious, I do not know if this was already asked or not, but how much do you think it is costing Directv to build and luanch this Satellite? Also, when all this new additional programming becomes available do you think these costs will be passed down to the customer? (ie. Will all the new HD programming cost more?)


----------



## Tom Robertson

Welcome to the forums, Crypter! :welcome_s

Amortized over 16M customers and 40M receivers for 15 years, the costs aren't too horrible. A single satellite, launched, is roughly $250M to $400M, IIRC depending on who launches, what is in the satellite, and how much insurance your willing to pay for. 

And at the same time, cable companies are spending billions to upgrade their in-ground physical plants to support lots of HD as well.

And, collectively, TV and cable stations are spending billions to upgrade to HD in their plants. So lots of money being spent on HD. But HD is making a difference. Local stations that have switched to HD locally produced programming are stealing viewers from stations that haven't yet.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Diana C

IIRC from the DirecTV 10C, DirecTV-10 and 11 cost $175 million each. Launch costs have actually come down (thanks to competition), and a Proton launch runs roughly $125 million. Sea Launch is slightly cheaper. So DirecTV-10, all in, will run about $300 million, DirecTV-11 a bit less, perhaps $250 million.

The remarkable thing is that this is about the same as the cost for DirecTV-1...satellite costs have not changed much over the past decade or two (of course, a dollar was worth a bit more back then compared to now, so in constant dollars it is cheaper today).


----------



## Jeremy W

Crypter said:


> Also, when all this new additional programming becomes available do you think these costs will be passed down to the customer? (ie. Will all the new HD programming cost more?)


Eventually, the price will probably go up. But the price will not go up when the new channels launch.


----------



## Dolly

Jeremy W said:


> Eventually, the price will probably go up. But the price will not go up when the new channels launch.


Prices eventually always go up  And there is always more to buy


----------



## MikeR7

Dolly said:


> Prices eventually always go up  And there is always more to buy


Actually this is not true for all things. The Olevia TV I bought in November(which I am very happy with) is now $300 less than what I bought it for!

I do agree about the fact there is always more to buy!:lol:


----------



## liverpool

DIRECTV 10 Launch Booklet looks interesting

http://www.ilslaunch.com/blog/

webcast page for the launch up aswell now

http://streamvox.streamos.com/vyvx/ils070607/


----------



## Earl Bonovich

What it really boils down to today:

The number of days is less then double digits.... 9 days, and a few hours.


----------



## Dolly

MikeR7 said:


> Actually this is not true for all things. The Olevia TV I bought in November(which I am very happy with) is now $300 less than what I bought it for!
> 
> I do agree about the fact there is always more to buy!:lol:


Sorry I was speaking of D when I said prices would eventually go up. You are right a lot of things do go down in price. HD TVs are even going down in pricing some right now


----------



## Dolly

Earl Bonovich said:


> What it really boils down to today:
> 
> The number of days is less then double digits.... 9 days, and a few hours.


Please fly #10 :angel:


----------



## jrodfoo

Earl Bonovich said:


> What it really boils down to today:
> 
> The number of days is less then double digits.... 9 days, and a few hours.


wow, I can't believe it, almost only a a week! where did the time go!


----------



## moonman

The countdown clock for the launch has started on ILS home page.
It is currently at 8 days 8 hours 3 minutes.
http://www.ilslaunch.com/
The test link for the live webcast event which is also posted there, allows you to bookmark that page if you plan on watching the webcast, which
begins 30 minutes prior.....still no word from D* if they plan on showing it...
I bet they will, given the interest.
Latest info also can be found at the blog.....
http://www.ilslaunch.com/blog/


----------



## BudShark

I have to admit - I'm actually getting really anxious and excited about this. As someone who invested in HD back in 1999 - the concept of the majority of my programming being in HD has been almost 10 years in the making! (In some ways longer than I hoped, but shorter than I realistically thought)

This launch is truly groundbreaking when you look at its intended usage. I guess its pretty sad to say I'll be watching the webcast and/or the broadcast on TV - but after 8 years invested in the technology this is (sad to say) pretty important to me!

Chris


----------



## Dolly

I read #11 won't go up until next year? I thought it was supposed to go up this year like #10


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Dolly said:


> I read #11 won't go up until next year? I thought it was supposed to go up this year like #10


It was... until SeaLaunch started to have some troubles.


----------



## Jeremy W

Earl Bonovich said:


> until SeaLaunch started to have some troubles.


Just a small mishap.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Dolly said:


> I read #11 won't go up until next year? I thought it was supposed to go up this year like #10


The latest semi-firm date I've heard for D11's launch is 3rd week in January--but so many things have to go well for that to happen, mostly on SeaLaunch's side of things: Return to flight, launch 3 birds quickly, then D11 IIRC. 3rd week in January is at least realistic. Some of the early projections for December looked real, real tough to meet, even if SeaLaunch went back to having 3 rockets on the commander at one time.

So I'm not surprised to see conservative press announcements that project D11 operational mid-year just to be safe.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Dolly

Jeremy W said:


> Just a small mishap.


I liked that one :sunsmile: I'm just sorry #11 won't go up any sooner


----------



## RAD

Tom Robertson said:


> The latest semi-firm date I've heard for D11's launch is 3rd week in January--but so many things have to go well for that to happen, mostly on SeaLaunch's side of things: Return to flight, launch 3 birds quickly, then D11 IIRC. 3rd week in January is at least realistic. Some of the early projections for December looked real, real tough to meet, even if SeaLaunch went back to having 3 rockets on the commander at one time.
> 
> So I'm not surprised to see conservative press announcements that project D11 operational mid-year just to be safe.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


SeaLaunch has the capability to carry two rockets out to the launch site at a time. I wonder if they'll do this to help speed things up a bit once they get the launch platform repaired?


----------



## P Smith

I'm thinking that second vehicle carry just for reliability in case if first one will fail ( before ignition !) and have same custom interconnection module what match only one current payload.


----------



## Newshawk

Jeremy W said:


> Just a small mishap.


No, not a mishap... an _anomaly_. :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson

RAD said:


> SeaLaunch has the capability to carry two rockets out to the launch site at a time. I wonder if they'll do this to help speed things up a bit once they get the launch platform repaired?


I think they can carry two on the Commander plus the first on Odyssey, the launch platform. I've also read they do not like transfers at sea. Can be done, but they don't like to.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RAD

Looking a head a bit, here's a recent PDF about repairs to the Sea Launch Odyssey platform, http://www.satellite-evolution.com/SEA-May-June/Sea Launch.pdf. In it they mention that launching 2 satellites during 2007 is achievable.


----------



## raoul5788

Newshawk said:


> No, not a mishap... an _anomaly_. :lol:


It was a minor glitch in the system.


----------



## Jeremy W

P Smith said:


> I'm thinking that second vehicle carry just for reliability in case if first one will fail ( before ignition !) and have same custom interconnection module what match only one current payload.


Can they actually mate the payload with the launch vehicle out at sea? I thought this had to be done before they left.


----------



## lwilli201

Jeremy W said:


> Can they actually mate the payload with the launch vehicle out at sea? I thought this had to be done before they left.


The assembly is done in port aboard the Ship. The SC is then put in a hanger aboard the launch platform before it goes to sea. The ship acts as the launch control. I don't know if it is possible to assemble another SC on the ship in port and transfer it at sea to the platform for a second launch. That kind of transfer would be hairy at sea.

This link has some good info.

http://www.boeing.com/special/sea-launch/slfacilities.htm


----------



## turbrodude

I was just looking at the DirecTV 10 Launch booklet on the blog website. It appears in their graphic at the end of the document that the launch will circle the globe a few times before settling into geostationary orbit. Anybody know if we'll be able to see this bad boy flying by at night?


----------



## harsh

turbrodude said:


> It appears in their graphic at the end of the document that the launch will circle the globe a few times before settling into geostationary orbit. Anybody know if we'll be able to see this bad boy flying by at night?


Given the size of the satellite and upper stage, it is unlikely. Most of the LEO stuff that you see is quite large by comparison. You must also consider that the orbit will be kind of a corkscrew and difficult to follow as compared with the more or less regular path of the ISS or space shuttle.


----------



## P Smith

Try NASA tracking web site.


----------



## Tom Robertson

P Smith said:


> Try NASA tracking web site.


I think I tried tracking S2 via NASA and NORAD with no real time information until it parked. (Might have been D9).

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Diana C

Jeremy W said:


> Can they actually mate the payload with the launch vehicle out at sea? I thought this had to be done before they left.


Back when Boeing started SeaLaunch, the plan was to leave Odyssey (the launch platform) at the launch site for prolonged periods of time and ferry rockets to it on Commander. That would obviously require a transfer at sea.

To date, I don't think that they have actually transfered either a SC or booster at sea. I think that they have found that the dynamics of a mostly immobile platform (it is a converted oil platform) and a ship - even a large one - on the open sea is just a little more unpredictable than they hoped.


----------



## cforrest

*Going Horizontal *

After a successful mating of the SC to the Breeze M, the sum of which is referred to as the upper stage (US), there was very little time to admire the handiwork as we moved right into payload fairing encapsulation the very next morning. The first order of business required for encapsulation is the need to have the SC in a horizontal position. This is one of the more harrowing operations to witness. Here is the SC stack-up, fully loaded with propellant, coupled with the Breeze M engine, and mounted to a turnover fixture. That is a whole lot of inches and a whole lot of pounds, supported only by the mounting base, and we have to rotate it from vertical to horizontal in order to install the payload fairing.

No matter how many times one observes this operation, one cannot help but watch and comment that it is just not supposed to look like this. It can be quite nerve-wracking during these 30 minutes. It seems to get very quiet in the clean room while everything is underway, but the method once again proved true. The Breeze M, the newly designed payload adapter system and the flight hardware moved to horizontal just as they were designed to do. It really is a spectacular sight to see.

Posted 23 June 2007 
0 comments 
Posted By: ILS DIRECTV 10 Launch Team at 17:25, Baikonur

*PLF Encapsulation*

It is time to say goodbye to the SC, visually anyway, as the payload fairing is ready to be installed. With the SC horizontal and hovering above a rail track, the bottom half of the fairing is situated on a rail car below. It sits in a cradle and is hand cranked in to position under the SC. Once that is in place, the upper half of the fairing is hoisted up by crane and positioned above the prone SC and lowered to mate with the bottom half. Under the watchful Boeing team's supervision, the maneuvers were successful and the DTV 10 SC was officially encapsulated in preparation for its ride into orbit. This newly assembled configuration is now called the ascent unit (AU).

Once the two halves are secured, the team spends two days performing electrical tests and verifying that, although encapsulated, it is still possible to communicate with the SC. The term "team" certainly applies in this case, as a veritable plethora of activities are ongoing while the Boeing folks and the Khrunichev teams work together performing pre-launch testing.

As impressive a site it is to see the satellite hovering in a horizontal position, seeing the whole AU cantilevered off of the tilter stand is even more impressive. Time now to mate the AU to the Proton launch vehicle! The fun continues...

Posted 24 June 2007 
0 comments 
Posted By: ILS DIRECTV 10 Launch Team at 21:58, Baikonur

http://www.ilslaunch.com/blog/


----------



## Jeremy W

Titan25 said:


> Back when Boeing started SeaLaunch, the plan was to leave Odyssey (the launch platform) at the launch site for prolonged periods of time and ferry rockets to it on Commander. That would obviously require a transfer at sea.
> 
> To date, I don't think that they have actually transfered either a SC or booster at sea. I think that they have found that the dynamics of a mostly immobile platform (it is a converted oil platform) and a ship - even a large one - on the open sea is just a little more unpredictable than they hoped.


I was talking about actually attaching the SC to a booster out at sea, since P Smith was talking about carrying extra boosters in case one fails. It doesn't seem like they would do something like that.


----------



## CTuser

Dtv 11 Blog?


----------



## purtman

CTuser said:


> Dtv 11 Blog?


Not until early next year when it gets closer.


----------



## n3ntj

turbrodude said:


> I was just looking at the DirecTV 10 Launch booklet on the blog website. It appears in their graphic at the end of the document that the launch will circle the globe a few times before settling into geostationary orbit. Anybody know if we'll be able to see this bad boy flying by at night?


Can't imagine you could see this thing from the ground in LEO, unless you had the current keps for this one (assuming they are available) and got very lucky. Depends upon many factors, not of which exclude, angle of sun, etc.


----------



## moonman

purtman said:


> Not until early next year when it gets closer.


-------------
Typically, ILS starts their blog about 30 days before a launch, However Direct11, is not a ILS launch. It is a Sea Launch one..http://www.sea-launch.com/index.html
They do not use "blogs", but do provide "mission updates" which provide
a sequence of time lines. They are not as up-to-the minute as a blog would be. Sea Launch vessel is currently undergoing repair in Canada, and is
expected to return to launch duties in Oct. of this year. Direct11 is expected
for launch early next year.


----------



## gresmi

cforrest said:


> *Going Horizontal *
> 
> This is one of the more harrowing operations to witness. Here is the SC stack-up, fully loaded with propellant, coupled with the Breeze M engine, and mounted to a turnover fixture. That is a whole lot of inches and a whole lot of pounds, supported only by the mounting base, and we have to rotate it from vertical to horizontal in order to install the payload fairing.
> 
> No matter how many times one observes this operation, one cannot help but watch and comment that it is just not supposed to look like this. It can be quite nerve-wracking during these 30 minutes. ...It really is a spectacular sight to see.


Now that the tiltover is done, anyone remember this?


----------



## BudShark




----------



## cb7214

gresmi said:


> Now that the tiltover is done, anyone remember this?


did somebody say OOOPS!!


----------



## mwg47x

gresmi said:


> Now that the tiltover is done, anyone remember this?


That reminds me of a John Wayne line:
"Life's hard; it's even harder when your stupid!"


----------



## mcbeevee

Mission overview now on the D10 blog - Update June 29.


----------



## mhayes70

cb7214 said:


> did somebody say OOOPS!!


More likely oh [email protected]#t!!


----------



## P Smith

How many engineers need to replace a bulb ? None !

Now, how many technicians need to install 24 bolts ?


----------



## old7

P Smith said:


> How many engineers need to replace a bulb ? None !
> 
> Now, how many technicians need to install 24 bolts ?


Four:

Lead Tech: (Pointing to Tech-1) Your job is to install the bolts.

Lead Tech: (Pointing to Tech-2) Your job is to make sure he does his job.

Lead Tech: (Pointing to Tech-3) Your job is to make sure they both do their jobs.

Lead Tech: Now someone get a broom.


----------



## Dolly

:lol: :rolling: !rolling Since I can't understand all the tech stuff in this thread, I at least love the humor :heart: But D10 has got to fly :angel:


----------



## TheeSpaceDad

Hey boys and girls. I'm new to your posting site. :newbie:

My name is Michael Thee and I work for ILS. I am presently in Baikonur, Kazakhstan and my job is launch operations manager for the DTV 10 launch campaign. I have been reading thru your postings and I would like to say how nice it is to see such interest in what we are doing out here.

I would just like to answer a few questions that have been popping up. There are a few reasons why the ILS Blog is not updated in as timely a fashion as you would all like to see. 

1. We refer to it as the interNYET on most days. But, they do the best they can with 1 mbps access, 56kbps dial up from the hotel out here. So needless to say, it is slow. And to try to download a picture? Well, you all should know how slow that is.

2. Somedays there is just nothing to report. SC battery charging may be ongoing; launch vehicle standalone testing may be in progress; electrical checkouts may be occuring; it may just be a day off (not that we have many of those on campaign).

3. The updates are written out here and we will subsequently send them to our home office in Virginia, where they are added to the site. Add to this point the fact that there is a 10 hour time difference, and well, you may see part of the problem.

4. And this is the biggest reason: I do the updating from out here!!!  

Some days it doesn't get updated because I will start my day at 8:00 am and will get back to the hotel at 11:00 at night. WAYYYYY too tired to update the blog. :dozey:

Some days we just get too busy to have a chance to get to it. 

Some days, I just don't FEEL like it!!! :hurah: 

But just so you all know (and you will know before the blog even gets updated), we have begun Breeze-M loading. That means we are in the final stretch. DTV10 and the launch vehicle will be heading out to the pad soon. All looks great for an on-time launch on 7/7/07 @ 7:16 am local time here (play the 7's baybeeeeee!!!).

That will equate to 9:16 pm on 7/6/07 EST. 

Thanks again for all the interest. It makes me feel like there are more than just my family and friends pulling for us out there.

Best regards,

Michael G. Thee
ILS
Launch Operations Manager


----------



## SubaruWRX

well I guess I can look forward to this.. the day the installer comes in the day the sat goes up!

 a day I can remember


----------



## cforrest

Michael,

Thanks for taking the time to post here & giving us an update before the blog gets updated. You and your team keep up the good work & good luck with the launch of the SC! We are all eagering awaiting its launch.

Canaan


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Mr. Thee,
Thank you so much for your post. This is wonderful information.

Believe me, we're all pulling for your team and mission success.

Just be sure to get home safe and sound!


----------



## purtman

Michael, thanks for the update. Happy launching and best of luck to all involved.


----------



## John4924

+1 here, Michael, and :welcome_s to the forum!

There are many of us here in the USA praying for your success  

Please pass along our enthusiasm for your success to the rest of the team.

Cheers,
John


----------



## mwg47x

Thanks for the post Michael and :welcome_s to the forum!! :biggthump


----------



## lwilli201

Thank you for your update. Your Blog is a daily stop in my internet browsing. It is great that you take the time to keep us informed. Many would not think of doing this, much less take the time. We all are anticipating a flawless launch and will be watching on your live webcast.

It makes us all on DBSTalk feel special that you have taken the time to contact us.


----------



## jluzbet69

Thanks for the update... All the best...


----------



## ohills

Thanks Michael......
This has all been quite interesting and good luck to the team.:welcome_s :up:


----------



## Tom Robertson

Welcome to the forums, TheeSpaceDad and jluzbet69! :welcome_s

I was aware some of the ILS folk were reading us reading you.  Thank you for taking your time during these very busy days to share with us. May every launch be smooth and fly true.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

:welcome_s to DBStalk Michael

Thank you very much for the update.


----------



## Jeremy W

Thanks for the update Michael. I'm sure you can tell by reading the posts here that we're all very anxious for this launch.


----------



## n3ntj

Was next Saturday chosen for launch of D-10 since it will be 7-7-7 and they wanted some extra luck on their side? ;-)


----------



## loudo

Hope D* covers it live, like they have other launches in the past.


----------



## SubaruWRX

loudo said:


> Hope D* covers it live, like they have other launches in the past.


What do you mean by cover it live? as in video? darn.. do they show a replay at least? I take it it's going to launch 9Pm at the launch pad?


----------



## DCSholtis

SubaruWRX said:


> What do you mean by cover it live? as in video? darn.. do they show a replay at least? I take it it's going to launch 9Pm at the launch pad?


Yep they have shown the last few launches live on one of the private channels in the 500s.


----------



## SubaruWRX

DCSholtis said:


> Yep they have shown the last few launches live on one of the private channels in the 500s.


well thats pretty cool, my install date however is 7/7 between 8-12 noon so I think I will miss it.


----------



## Tom Robertson

SubaruWRX said:


> well thats pretty cool, my install date however is 7/7 between 8-12 noon so I think I will miss it.


Do you have any DIRECTV now? Likely will be an SD feed available.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## SubaruWRX

Tom Robertson said:


> Do you have any DIRECTV now? Likely will be an SD feed available.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


not yet I would of did the 6th but they only have a after noon install and No telling when the guy would show.. I forgot what they listed for the install window but I think the cut off was like around 8Pm or so..

I did find out it seems like the ILS 2007 website will be covering the launch it seems.


----------



## Tom Robertson

I'm going to be on the road, visiting non-DIRECTV family. So website it is. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## veryoldschool

Tom Robertson said:


> I'm going to be on the road, visiting non-DIRECTV family. So website it is.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


The less fortunate side of the family?


----------



## Tom Robertson

They used to work for charter and caught some great deals. Can't blame them, DIRECTV doesn't have their locals in HD yet, they already get all the Packers games, etc.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## veryoldschool

Tom Robertson said:


> they already get all the Packers games, etc.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Well, I see they are the fortunate ones then. :hurah:


----------



## purtman

veryoldschool said:


> Well, I see they are the fortunate ones then. :hurah:


Not really. They're Packers' fans! :lol:


----------



## Jeremy W

SubaruWRX said:


> I take it it's going to launch 9Pm at the launch pad?


It's scheduled for 9:16PM Eastern time on 7/6.


----------



## SubaruWRX

Jeremy W said:


> It's scheduled for 9:16PM Eastern time on 7/6.


Yep got it I'd have to watch it over the net however.


----------



## Dolly

Jeremy W said:


> Thanks for the update Michael. I'm sure you can tell by reading the posts here that we're all very anxious for this launch.


Yes I definitely agree. Thanks and Good Luck :sunsmile: The bird must fly :angel:


----------



## mhayes70

Thanks for the info & Welcome Michael!! I can't wait until friday. I need to have a launch party. Watch the launch with a couple of beers. :goodjob:


----------



## mcbeevee

D10 blog has been updated - July 1


----------



## BudShark

Ahhh.. I didn't see any "shout out to my dbstalk.com peeps" in the blog! 

Its getting exciting. Hopefully things will solidify this week and we'll get some announcement on coverage through DirecTV for the launch.

Chris


----------



## mcbeevee

Live Broadcast: ILS will begin the broadcast/webcast about 8:55 p.m. EDT. DIRECTV customers can view the launch on channel 570. 

From the Media Advisory:
http://admin.ilslaunch.com/zmedia/newsarchives/newsreleases/rec51/


----------



## BudShark

Yippeee... wonder when that one got announced or did I just miss the Directv coverage in the thread somewhere???

Anyhow - good news! 

Now D*11 better be in HD since they'll have the extra capacity by then! :lol:


----------



## mcbeevee

BudShark said:


> Yippeee... wonder when that one got announced or did I just miss the Directv coverage in the thread somewhere???


It is at the bottom of the Media Advisory page (link above).


----------



## Jeremy W

BudShark said:


> Now D*11 better be in HD since they'll have the extra capacity by then! :lol:


It's not a capacity issue, so much as an equipment and backhaul issue. I can't see SeaLaunch or DirecTV ponying up the cash to do the launch in HD.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Jeremy W said:


> It's not a capacity issue, so much as an equipment and backhaul issue. I can't see SeaLaunch or DirecTV ponying up the cash to do the launch in HD.


I think the reason why people keep talking about the launch in HD was that one of the DirecTV bigwigs stated after SpaceWay-1 launch that DirecTV should televise the next few launches in HD since they'll have more than enough bandwith to do it.

I don't remember who the guy was, but he might not have been aware of the difficulty of airing the launch (LIVE) in HD.

~Alan


----------



## cb7214

i remember watching the atlantis launch 3 weeks ago and that was in HD on HDnet and the shot they had from the beach it looked like, looked like crap because it looked like there were spots all over the lens they used on that shot, matter afact i only really saw on good shot of the launch and that one was one where you couldn't even see the shuttle when the boosters ignited because of the smoke and steam and then the shuttle rose up out of it


----------



## lwilli201

If I remember the Anik launch, they had one camera on the LV. No whisles and bells. It is a webcast, not a full blown production at the launch site. Studio heads give you details about the launch. They are probably in Virginia. You see it take off. That launch was at night so could not follow it very well. The webcast last for about 30 minutes after liftoff. The Briz module does 5 burns during the first 2 earth orbits before it detaches. After that the SC is on its own.

Not sure if D* will do anything special or just broadcast the web feed.

Edit: Since the launch will be available on C Band, should get a better picture from D* than the webcast picture.


----------



## lwilli201

Alan Gordon said:


> I don't remember who the guy was, but he might not have been aware of the difficulty of airing the launch (LIVE) in HD.
> 
> ~Alan


And from the middle of nowhere. :lol:


----------



## TheeSpaceDad

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Doan tell anyonme that I posted this. DTV10 just rolled out of the fueling station on its way to launch pad 39. Was awesome to watch!!! L-4!! Erection of the rocket in about 2 hours.

Mike


----------



## VeniceDre

TheeSpaceDad said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Doan tell anyonme that I posted this. DTV10 just rolled out of the fueling station on its way to launch pad 39. Was awesome to watch!!! L-4!! Erection of the rocket in about 2 hours.
> 
> Mike


LOL inside mole time... Thanks for the update... if it helps give the rocket some viagra.


----------



## Tom Robertson

VeniceDre said:


> LOL inside mole time... Thanks for the update... if it helps give the rocket some viagra.


I think the mating part is already done... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Drew2k

TheeSpaceDad said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Doan tell anyonme that I posted this. DTV10 just rolled out of the fueling station on its way to launch pad 39. Was awesome to watch!!! L-4!! Erection of the rocket in about 2 hours.
> 
> Mike


I was cracking up reading this. I feel like I'm Beevis ... AND Butthead! :lol:


----------



## machavez00

remember folks this guy is running the show


----------



## VeniceDre

machavez00 said:


> remember folks this guy is running the show


I'm confident.


----------



## VeniceDre

I can't believe we're just under 4 days left now... We've been waiting for this event for months.


----------



## Jeremy W

VeniceDre said:


> We've been waiting for this event for months.


Years!


----------



## VeniceDre

Jeremy W said:


> Years!


You fell into that, I purposely said months so someone else would come back with years.


----------



## RAD

Sure hope there isn't any delay in the launch that would conflict with a CE download, wouldn't be able to decide if to watch the lanuch or do the CE.


----------



## Sixto

TheeSpaceDad said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Doan tell anyonme that I posted this. DTV10 just rolled out of the fueling station on its way to launch pad 39. Was awesome to watch!!! L-4!! Erection of the rocket in about 2 hours.
> 
> Mike


Thanks!

Keep those updates coming ... love that Borat post! 

http://streamvox.streamos.com/vyvx/ils070607/


----------



## Dolly

VeniceDre said:


> LOL inside mole time... Thanks for the update... if it helps give the rocket some viagra.


:lol: !rolling :rolling: Yes by all means give the rocket anything to help it


----------



## SubaruWRX

lol wow a lot is riding on this mission!

(no pun intended)


----------



## Tom Robertson

Yeah, it is one of the heaviest GEO sats. launched... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Dolly

Tom Robertson said:


> Yeah, it is one of the heaviest GEO sats. launched...
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Just so it will launch--please :angel:


----------



## SubaruWRX

Not much longer to go now (crosses fingers)


----------



## Tom Robertson

There are already people in the chatroom, reserving their seats...


----------



## uncrules

TheeSpaceDad said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Doan tell anyonme that I posted this. DTV10 just rolled out of the fueling station on its way to launch pad 39. Was awesome to watch!!! L-4!! Erection of the rocket in about 2 hours.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Weather forecast: http://www.uknetguide.co.uk/Weather/Kazakhstan/Baikonur_Forecast.html

Friday looks "Windy"...


----------



## cforrest

Luckily it is launching Saturday in Kazakhstan, so the winds should not be a factor.


----------



## dogs31

Hopefully, someone with the name of Borat will not ruin this launch.


----------



## BudShark

Nah... just someone with the name of Charlie


----------



## cb7214

i was reading somewhere that this is the first flight for this updated rocket, it kind of made me a little bit nervous


----------



## Indiana627

Blog updated July 3rd.


----------



## BudShark

Looks like the Blog pictures are still being sent across that 56K wire! 

Chris


----------



## SubaruWRX

wow this is great!


----------



## BudShark

Maybe Michael will give us a rundown tomorrow... I don't know what all happens the last 2-3 days before launch. The rockets up, its fueled, I'm sure there's some system checks, but its not like you can pull it down, tweak a bolt, and stand it back up now...

Chris


----------



## liverpool

What a beautiful sight


----------



## Ed Campbell

Didn't notice anything at the blog about a live feed. Anyone know more than that?


----------



## SubaruWRX

Ed Campbell said:


> Didn't notice anything at the blog about a live feed. Anyone know more than that?


Can't miss it

http://streamvox.streamos.com/vyvx/ils070607/


----------



## krock918316

I read in the Media Notice, that it will be available on D* channel 570 live.


----------



## mcbeevee

krock918316 said:


> I read in the Media Notice, that it will be available on D* channel 570 live.


See post #353


----------



## TheeSpaceDad

LIVE, from Baikonur Kazakhstan...this is your onsite reporter, having a few words with the launch op's manager. Tell us all Michael, how are things going?

Well, Lance, to quote our Russian comrades, "All is right on schedule." The rocket is erected and upright, and final electrical checks, RF link checks, and purge operations are ongoing.

Q: Michael, it seems some of our DTV faithful think the rocket is already fueled. Care to comment?

Yes Lance, of course. Contrary to what they have posted, the rocket itself is NOT fueled at this point. The Breeze M, which is the main engine, is fully fueled, and the SC itself is fueled, but the rocket does not get loaded until just before launch time. The fueling operation begins sometime during the last day. If I told you anything more Lance, I would have to kill you. *smiles at the camera*

Q: How about this Pinkerton thing. Some think it is a sad thing that we have to bring our own security force. Any explanation?

*sips coffee as it is only 6:45 am* Yes Lance, we do bring our own security force. This is a requirement of our own government. If you think back on things, and remember the transfer of technology problems that have plaqued the aerospace business in the past, it is our way of keeping our sensitive hardware and technology from leaving our control. There are not enough folks from any US organization out here to keep our offices, our work areas, and our hardware from being exposed to foreign nationals, so we bring the Pinkerton's to assure security. It works out well.

Q: (Lance) Well that certainly does seem to be a well oiled machine. Any last comments?

Yes Lance, just one. To all our loyal followers, Happy 4th of July and lets hope that there will be just one late addition to the fireworks display: One long, steady, and true glow in the sky as DTV 10 shoots off later this week to its final home: 22500 miles above North America!!

Gotta run Lance. Final checks continue and the countdown is on. *looks at the camera..."Hi mom and pop...hi kids...hi Cindy Lyn...love you all and see you soon"...

as he heads out to the pad..........................................


----------



## SubaruWRX

Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Thanks for the update Michael.


----------



## dharrismco

Michael, thanks for the update! I know where I will be on Friday night! I've already warned my wife...


----------



## BudShark

Michael - thanks for the update and the humor. I'm sure most of us know from our own jobs how it feels to be in the home stretch - although yours is a bit more unique! Thanks for enlightening us about the process and whats going on (and correcting my misconceptions). You've made what was going to be a very long week extremely enjoyable!

Chris


----------



## jpelam

Wow I'm getting really excited about this....Thanks Mike for all the updates!


----------



## lwilli201

Mike is the man, "The Rocket Man".

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## RAD

Posted at http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv...70-new-hd-channel-csr-rumor-2.html#post944636

*the launch has been delayed till the 11th of july*, the hd channels will be ready for viewing to cust. by sept. i am a csr for directv. The second one will be launched next year from what i have been told.Everyone with an older model HD or HD/DVR will need to call and get update to the hardware for your box.Its free just call.

Hope it's all B.S but maybe the high winds are going to be a problem. Dang!


----------



## SubaruWRX

I hope thats not true... on the good side of things I'd be possibly be able to watch it on channel 570 if the installer can install Direct Tv.


----------



## Sixto

RAD said:


> *the launch has been delayed till the 11th of july*


The ILS web-site still has same countdown for Friday 7/6/2007 9:16 ET

http://www.ilslaunch.com/


----------



## BudShark

RAD said:


> Posted at http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv...70-new-hd-channel-csr-rumor-2.html#post944636
> 
> *the launch has been delayed till the 11th of july*, the hd channels will be ready for viewing to cust. by sept. i am a csr for directv. The second one will be launched next year from what i have been told.Everyone with an older model HD or HD/DVR will need to call and get update to the hardware for your box.Its free just call.
> 
> Hope it's all B.S but maybe the high winds are going to be a problem. Dang!


We have the ils blog and an "Rocket Man onsite". Until we hear from official channels I ain't buying it. Why would we start believing a random CSR now? If they had that type of information - we'd have it to.

None of the launch schedule sites are showing the delay either (although they show other scrubs). I've also never known anyone to 'scrub' a launch days in advance based on a weather report about high winds... too inaccurate. It might have been they were told it was 'favorable' and the alternate date is the 11th.

Chris

Edit: I also posted on the other site this is false until an official update.


----------



## Sixto

02D 10H 23M 56S to lift-off ...

http://www.ilslaunch.com/


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

BudShark said:


> We have the ils blog and an "Rocket Man onsite". Until we hear from official channels I ain't buying it. Why would we start believing a random CSR now? If they had that type of information - we'd have it to.
> 
> None of the launch schedule sites are showing the delay either (although they show other scrubs). I've also never known anyone to 'scrub' a launch days in advance based on a weather report about high winds... too inaccurate. It might have been they were told it was 'favorable' and the alternate date is the 11th.
> 
> Chris
> 
> Edit: I also posted on the other site this is false until an official update.


I'd have to agree with you on this. Also did anyone notice it was their first post. I am thinking it is a troll.


----------



## Smthkd

Troll! has to be! No other reason for such statement.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Smthkd said:


> Troll! has to be! No other reason for such statement.


To be clear, RAD is not a troll, just passing on information from a troll at another site.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Tom Robertson said:


> To be clear, RAD is not a troll, just passing on information from a troll at another site.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Tom if you are talking about my post also I was referring to the other poster on the other site.


----------



## Tom Robertson

BMoreRavens said:


> Tom if you are talking about my post also I was referring to the other poster on the other site.


I know you both were, not a doubt in my mind. I wanted to make sure all the newer readers knew that too. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## SubaruWRX

Ok good that it's still on then


----------



## Smthkd

Yeah I now it wasn't RAD! BTW, it can't be the weather winds are Moderate for launch, between 12 and 17 knots. Plus weather seems nice:

Here's the weather report from the Weather Channel for Baikonur:
10 Day Weather Forecast for Baikonur, Kazakhstan - weather.com

And Sat the 7th. Baikonur calander:
Daily Weather Forecast for Baikonur, Kazakhstan - weather.com

Based on the windspeed in MPH on Friday 6th its 19Mph or 16.5 knots and on Sat. 7th its 14Mph or 12.2 knots.


----------



## RAD

As I said, I hope it's all B.S. and hopefully Michael will provide an update confirming such. Just wanted to pass along what was being said over at the other place.


----------



## liverpool

Sat Jul 7 Mostly Sunny 93°/69° 10% From the Northwest 14mph 
Sun Jul 8 Mostly Sunny 97°/72° 0% From the West Northwest 13mph 
Mon Jul 9 Partly Cloudy 98°/73° 0% From the West Southwest 14mph 
Tue Jul 10 Mostly Sunny 97°/73° 0% From the West Northwest 11mph 
Wed Jul 11 Partly Cloudy 94°/71° 0% From the Northwest 15mph 
Thu Jul 12 Mostly Sunny 94°/70° 0% From the Northwest 14mph 
Fri Jul 13 Mostly Sunny 95°/70° 0% From the Northwest 13mph

The 11th is more windy than the 7th


----------



## DCSholtis

No offense but when has that "other site" ever been accurate about anything remotely connected to D*.


----------



## veryoldschool

DCSholtis said:


> No offense but when has that "other site" ever been accurate about anything remotely connected to D*.


Well there was that day when: they got a thousand new members because we has some fun, for a few hours, on the CE forum. I mean their new membership must have been signing up at over 300 people per hour, for several hours.
They would never post bad info right? :lol:


----------



## SubaruWRX

heh watching the old sea launch of spaceway-1 something to pass time until DTV-10


----------



## uncrules

I haven't posted or visited that other site in months. It got to be too much of an anti D* site for me. I'm not talking about regular posters either. The "staff" became too bias.


----------



## RAD

uncrules said:


> I haven't posted or visited that other site in months. It got to be too much of an anti D* site for me. I'm not talking about regular posters either. The "staff" became too bias.


Scott MAY be trying at least, he went out and got D* with a HR20, H20 and R15. I did post a thread about his own comparison between E* and D* and said he was taking part in the CE downloads. But he hasn't posted anything new in a few weeks about D*. But even with this there's still a E* bias over there. I sure hope all the D* HD plans go through so we can see all the D* bashers responses when they are nolonger using the HD leader


----------



## purtman

It could be true. They haven't had a barbecue in a few days! :lol: I'm sure they want another one before the launch.

If the clock is still counting down on ILS, I would go with that.


----------



## DCSholtis

veryoldschool said:


> Well there was that day when: they got a thousand new members because we has some fun, for a few hours, on the CE forum. I mean their new membership must have been signing up at over 300 people per hour, for several hours.
> They would never post bad info right? :lol:


You mean because they post info from here?!! :lol:


----------



## lwilli201

I started over there, but once I found DBSTalk, I never went back. Do not miss them a bit.


----------



## jclarke9999

lwilli201 said:


> I started over there, but once I found DBSTalk, I never went back. Do not miss them a bit.


+1


----------



## John4924

If I am reading the countdown clock correctly on ilslaunch, the launch will 9:16 CDT?? I thought it was 9:16 EDT??

Am I missing something here because they are showing 2 D 00 H 28 M right now.

Anyone else notice this, or am I imagining things?

Cheers,
John


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

John4924 said:


> If I am reading the countdown clock correctly on ilslaunch, the launch will 9:16 CDT?? I thought it was 9:16 EDT??
> 
> Am I missing something here because they are showing 2 D 00 H 28 M right now.
> 
> Anyone else notice this, or am I imagining things?
> 
> Cheers,
> John


I just checked it. It is correct for Friday 9:16 p.m. ET.

http://www.ilslaunch.com/


----------



## John4924

BMoreRavens said:


> I just checked it. It is correct for Friday 9:16 p.m. ET.
> 
> http://www.ilslaunch.com/


Is it ET or EDT? I am in the central time zone, and is now 8:54 pm; so over 2 days from now will be 9:16 pm my time [CDT]. Just want to be sure on how to set up my manual recording. Right now, I have it wrong!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

John4924 said:


> Is it ET or EDT? I am in the central time zone, and is now 8:54 pm; so over 2 days from now will be 9:16 pm my time [CDT]. Just want to be sure on how to set up my manual recording. Right now, I have it wrong!


That timer is eastern time. So I would set a manual record for 8 or a little before 8 your time to whatever time you think the coverage will stop. I am not sure about that.


----------



## Blitz68

When I go to channel 570 I get a 721 message.

I have the Premier Package.

Any ideas?


----------



## purtman

Blitz68 said:


> When I go to channel 570 I get a 721 message.
> 
> I have the Premier Package.
> 
> Any ideas?


I believe somebody said that it should change when it gets closer.


----------



## bonscott87

Channel isn't there yet, kinda like 95 when there isn't anything going on it.


----------



## Blitz68

The channel is there. It says DirecTV Consumer something or another.

I just get 721 message.


----------



## davring

I thougt I saw on channel 57? something about a Hooters training course. Can't find it now, maybe someone at D* was having some fun...


----------



## Tom Robertson

Several companies rent DIRECTV bandwidth for internal company communications. Chevron is a common one.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## harsh

anik at nasaspaceflight.com posted this most excellent link to pictures of the D10 train trip.


----------



## Koz

Very impressive. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Dolly

Well it is so close right now. After all this time it is hard to believe. I just hope all goes well  And I don't even want to think about what D is going to do if it doesn't :nono2:


----------



## uncrules

Dolly said:


> Well it is so close right now. After all this time it is hard to believe. I just hope all goes well  And I don't even want to think about what D is going to do if it doesn't :nono2:


Well, D11 is supposed to go up in early 2008 so we would have to wait for that satellite to get new HD. D12 is a ground spare in case something happens to either D10 or D11. I have no idea when D12 could be launched if necessary.

** Edited to clarify what post I was responding to. **


----------



## JLucPicard

uncrules said:


> Well, D11 is supposed to go up in early 2008 so we would have to wait for that satellite to get new HD.


??????????

Not sure if your post is a response to some other post, but there will be new HD broadcasts being beamed once D10 is up and running. No need for D11 to be up and in place first.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

JLucPicard said:


> ??????????
> 
> Not sure if your post is a response to some other post, but there will be new HD broadcasts being beamed once D10 is up and running. No need for D11 to be up and in place first.


I believe he was replying to post #435.


----------



## uncrules

BMoreRavens said:


> I believe he was replying to post #435.


I was. I'll go back and quote the post I was responding to in order to remove any confusion.


----------



## lwilli201

harsh said:


> anik at nasaspaceflight.com posted this most excellent link to pictures of the D10 train trip.


I wondered why the nose section looked so bad. It has an insulating jacket on it. Looks like the enviromental system is kept attached untill liftoff.

Great pictures.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Those pictures are great. Lets hope all goes well tomorrow


----------



## bjlc

well gees when do we all start holding our breath? 

I assume that the pucker factor at D* headquarters is at it's peak.. I am hearing so much air being sucked in around here that I am surprised that anyone has any gonads left... LOL.

I hope that this flight works out.. It should be a major change for the first time, in a long time for all us D* survivors..


----------



## Sixto

harsh said:


> anik at nasaspaceflight.com posted this most excellent link to pictures of the D10 train trip.


Great photo's.

T-Minus 01Day 11Hours 27Minutes 58Seconds

Can't wait!


----------



## jrodfoo

I can't believe it's only a day away. I remember when I was dissapointed about the June 20th date. and here we are only a day away. Time files. 

I cannot imagine how people feel at D*, anxious, nervous, excited. 

I just signed up in early April after hearing about this new Sat, with the lack of HD in my area thru cable. and have been anxious ever since. This fall is going to be a great time for us HD, and Football fans


----------



## Spike

Bring it!! Like others, I've switched to Directv for more and more HD! They can't get that satellite up quick enough for me. Do you think they'd let me get my boney finger over that launch button a day early?


----------



## Steve Robertson

jrodfoo said:


> I can't believe it's only a day away. I remember when I was dissapointed about the June 20th date. and here we are only a day away. Time files.
> 
> I cannot imagine how people feel at D*, anxious, nervous, excited.
> 
> I just signed up in early April after hearing about this new Sat, with the lack of HD in my area thru cable. and have been anxious ever since. This fall is going to be a great time for us HD, and Football fans


I remember when this was anoumced 2-3 years ago or whenever it was so talk about waiting.


----------



## Blitz68

Frickin' sweet pics. I think I wet myself...yup I did


----------



## lwilli201

Spike said:


> Bring it!! Like others, I've switched to Directv for more and more HD! They can't get that satellite up quick enough for me. Do you think they'd let me get my boney finger over that launch button a day early?


:hi: :hi: :hi: :wave: :wave: :welcome_s :welcome_s Spike


----------



## jrodfoo

Steve Robertson said:


> I remember when this was anoumced 2-3 nyears agao or whenever it was so talk about waiting.


Yeah I can't imagine. a lonnnnnnng time coming.


----------



## faspina

What is launch time/timezone/date and Channel

i am on Central time. At first I thought it was Saturday at 8:55pm Central. 

no I am reading Thursday night , What is the final answer?


----------



## Sixto

faspina said:


> What is launch time/timezone/date and Channel
> 
> i am on Central time. At first I thought it was Saturday at 8:55pm Central.
> 
> no I am reading Thursday night , What is the final answer?


Friday 9:16pm ET

Channel 570

T-Minus 01Day 10Hours 01Minute 30Seconds

http://www.ilslaunch.com/

http://streamvox.streamos.com/vyvx/ils070607/


----------



## saleen351

If that thing blows up on the pad, I'm shorting their stock a minute later! Hello new car!


----------



## Smthkd

saleen351 said:


> If that thing blows up on the pad, I'm shorting their stock a minute later! Hello new car!


WTF! How are you going to come here and jinx the launch! I vote to ban this dude until the flight successfully makes orbit!


----------



## PoitNarf

Is there gonna be a launch party in the chatroom tomorrow?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

PoitNarf said:


> Is there gonna be a launch party in the chatroom tomorrow?


You think?


----------



## loudo

saleen351 said:


> If that thing blows up on the pad, I'm shorting their stock a minute later! Hello new car!


Think positive. :righton:


----------



## vollmey

saleen351 said:


> If that thing blows up on the pad, I'm shorting their stock a minute later! Hello new car!


Oh man that would be devasting.


----------



## SubaruWRX

PoitNarf said:


> Is there gonna be a launch party in the chatroom tomorrow?


Chatroom?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

SubaruWRX said:


> Chatroom?


DBStalk has a chat room. chat.dbstalk.com. We are always in there for the CE updates and we will be in there for the D10 launch.


----------



## SubaruWRX

BMoreRavens said:


> DBStalk has a chat room. chat.dbstalk.com. We are always in there for the CE updates and we will be in there for the D10 launch.


Ahh cool thanks!


----------



## John4924

SubaruWRX said:


> Ahh cool thanks!


Yes, thanks! I will be there too.


----------



## uscboy

saleen351 said:


> If that thing blows up on the pad, I'm shorting their stock a minute later! Hello new car!


Since I own no stock, my first reaction will be to get on the phone to Dish Network.... :eek2:


----------



## SubaruWRX

why? you know they do have 1 on the ground spare right?


----------



## P Smith

SubaruWRX said:


> why? you know they do have 1 on the ground spare right?


Sure, in Boeing's hangar here.


----------



## SubaruWRX

yeah but it's not like they need to rebuild the whole thing over from scratch right?


----------



## Jeremy W

SubaruWRX said:


> why? you know they do have 1 on the ground spare right?


Yeah, but if there is a problem with D10, the new HD channels will be delayed by a significant amount of time. We'll be stuck with the same crap we have now, for almost another year. I don't know about you, but I couldn't put up with that.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

BMoreRavens said:


> DBStalk has a chat room. chat.dbstalk.com. We are always in there for the CE updates and we will be in there for the D10 launch.


Alot of us are just always there for any reason.


----------



## SubaruWRX

Jeremy W said:


> Yeah, but if there is a problem with D10, the new HD channels will be delayed by a significant amount of time. We'll be stuck with the same crap we have now, for almost another year. I don't know about you, but I couldn't put up with that.


Well yeah I can understand that.. for some reason I thought D* had more HD stations when what I saw on the printed sheet I printed out.

Now if we all think positive then we will be ok


----------



## Dolly

SubaruWRX said:


> Well yeah I can understand that.. for some reason I thought D* had more HD stations when what I saw on the printed sheet I printed out.
> 
> Now if we all think positive then we will be ok


Yes we all need to be very, very positive right now :sunsmile:
Fly D10 Fly :angel:


----------



## texasmoose

If this thing flops I'm going to catch major wifey aggro, so please nothing but positive karma for this bird!!! I had to sell this thing in order to negate a FiOS subscription, even though we still have FiOS internet, but she wanted TV too, but I showed her the list of all the projected HD channels to come in the fall and that sold her.


----------



## purtman

The launch is now listed in the guide on Ch. 570 for tomorrow night!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

purtman said:


> The launch is now listed in the guide on Ch. 570 for tomorrow night!


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sixto

texasmoose said:


> If this thing flops I'm going to catch major wifey aggro


Funny, if there's a flop, "major wifey aggro" will be the least of our problems ...

T-Minus 01Day 01Hours 56Minutes 30Seconds


----------



## JLucPicard

uncrules said:


> ** Edited to clarify what post I was responding to. **


uncrules,

My apologies, sir! That's what I get for getting on-line right before work and using the 'view first unread' button without scrolling up one post to see what I was missing. Had I done that, things would have been perfectly clear.

My bad! :blackeye: :icon_stup


----------



## SubaruWRX

Is the Direct TV feed going to be the same feed that ILS is showing?


----------



## bonscott87

FYI that I added channel 570 to my favorite list so that it shows up in the guide. I hit Info on it and went to tomorrow evening. There are 2 shows, one at 8:30 for "D10 Launch Test" and another at 8:55 for "D10 Launch". I was able to one button record both easily.


----------



## l3laze

so when this thing launches how long till we get the channels? a month a week a few days? hours? thanks..


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

l3laze said:


> so when this thing launches how long till we get the channels? a month a week a few days? hours? thanks..


As of right now September Directv will start turning the new channels on.

Here are the channels that have been announced so far and when they are set to launch as of right now.

http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87235


----------



## l3laze

BMoreRavens said:


> As of right now September Directv will start turning the new channels on.


that long thats lame....


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Check my above post I added to it.


----------



## Sixto

l3laze said:


> so when this thing launches how long till we get the channels? a month a week a few days? hours? thanks..


Someone posted a schedule a while back with exact dates for each step of the testing process with the old launch date. There was much to test.

Put "live" date at beginning of September but now may be mid-September. Could be sooner if all goes well. I gotta go find that schedule again ....


----------



## RAD

According to documents filed buy D* at the FCC the go live date is supposed to be 9/15.


----------



## Sixto

Found the schedule ...

http://svartifoss2.fcc.gov/servlet/ib.page.FetchAttachment?attachment_key=-130667

"DIRECTV 10 is fully constructed and scheduled for launch early next month.

DIRECTV desires to conduct *IOT for approximately four weeks* before moving the satellite slightly to its licensed position to begin commercial operations.

Specifically, DIRECTV contemplates the following schedule [with approximate dates indicated in brackets] ...

After launch and orbit raising maneuvers, DIRECTV 10 will be located at 102.6° W.L. [*on or about August 17, 2007*].

After DIRECTV 10 reaches 102.6° W.L., DIRECTV will then commence IOT of the satellite [from about *August 17, 2007 to September 12, 2007*].

After IOT is completed, DIRECTV 10 will then be drifted to its assigned location over the course of approximately three days [reaching that orbital position *on or about September 15, 2007*]"

Could be sooner ... but seems like these dates are worst case ... assuming tomorow goes well.

Edit1: removed link to "other" site
Edit2: added direct link to fcc site


----------



## SubaruWRX

l3laze said:


> that long thats lame....


It's not lame you have to test the satellite in orbit for awhile before they just hand it off to Direct TV.

That pretty much goes for any satellite that is launched.


----------



## Drew2k

I'd rather they spend three or six weeks testing it out instead of them turning HD channels on the first day when they may not be perfect. Imagine the outcry if the HD channel was up one day and down the next, or even hour to hour, as DirecTV optimized each transponder?


----------



## khoyme

01 D 00 H 00 M 00 S 


6AM Saturday Weather for Baikonur, Kazakhstan 
Sunny
71°F
10% Chance of Precip
59°F Dew point
66% RH
Winds From NW 6 mph

Fly, baby, fly!! Daddy needs more HD...

Edit: Noticed a bug in ILS's countdown clock - it went from 
01 D 00 H 00 M 00 S 
to
01 D 00 H 59 M 59 S 

It counts that hour twice -- I wonder if that was the confusion on ET versus EDT a couple of pages back.

Edit2: Noticed a bug here on DBS Talk. I started my quick reply at 8:13PM but hit save right at 8:16 when the clock on ILS rolled. My post is listed at 8:13, when I started to enter text in the quick reply - not when I hit "Post Quick Reply". 

BTW - I am one of those anal engineers.


----------



## Dave

I would rather see an official list of all the HD channels actually going on air from DirectV. Projected list, is only that, a projected list. I would like DirectV to actually list the channels they will have.


----------



## loudo

Dave said:


> I would rather see an official list of all the HD channels actually going on air from DirecTV. Projected list, is only that, a projected list. I would like DirecTV to actually list the channels they will have.


In the past it has been pretty consistent that D* officially announces new channels, close to or after they are live.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Dave said:


> I would rather see an official list of all the HD channels actually going on air from DirectV. Projected list, is only that, a projected list. I would like DirectV to actually list the channels they will have.


The ones that are listed under:

Coming in September:
Fall 2007:
21 Regional Sports Networks:
December 2007:
Spring 2008

ARE OFFICIALY ANNOUNCED as coming to DirecTV!!

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

loudo said:


> In the past it has been pretty consistent that D* officially announces new channels, close to or after they are live.


Except in this case when DirecTV has already ANNOUNCED a whole bunch of HD channels coming. Read my post above for more information...

Interestingly enough, in the old days, DirecTV used to put a channel up on the guide with the banner "The Grass-Growing Channel coming to channel 228 on 9/16" a week or two in advance...

~Alan


----------



## John4924

khoyme said:


> 01 D 00 H 00 M 00 S
> 
> 6AM Saturday Weather for Baikonur, Kazakhstan
> Sunny
> 71°F
> 10% Chance of Precip
> 59°F Dew point
> 66% RH
> Winds From NW 6 mph
> 
> Fly, baby, fly!! Daddy needs more HD...
> 
> Edit: Noticed a bug in ILS's countdown clock - it went from
> 01 D 00 H 00 M 00 S
> to
> 01 D 00 H 59 M 59 S
> 
> It counts that hour twice -- I wonder if that was the confusion on ET versus EDT a couple of pages back.
> 
> Edit2: Noticed a bug here on DBS Talk. I started my quick reply at 8:13PM but hit save right at 8:16 when the clock on ILS rolled. My post is listed at 8:13, when I started to enter text in the quick reply - not when I hit "Post Quick Reply".
> 
> BTW - I am one of those anal engineers.


:welcome_s to the forum

I am one of those anal engineers, and I have noticed the same thing on the countdown clock. For awhile, I thought it was just me


----------



## Sixto

just edited post again to point directly to the fcc site ... (thanks JL!)

http://svartifoss2.fcc.gov/servlet/ib.page.FetchAttachment?attachment_key=-130667


----------



## love that tv

how soon do you think we could just get a signal on the signal test on the HR20?


----------



## PoitNarf

love that tv said:


> how soon do you think we could just get a signal on the signal test on the HR20?


I'd guess a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dolly

That bird has to fly and get into orbit all right :angel: I'll leave the details to D


----------



## SubaruWRX

21hr 12min to go!


----------



## purtman

If you want a good laugh, check out the number of views on this menu. This particular thread has over 45,000 views. Look at the other counts. It's pretty obvious, people are anxious for this launch.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

I’m starting to get butterflies in my stomach. Good luck DirecTV.


----------



## cygnusloop

bonscott87 said:


> FYI that I added channel 570 to my favorite list so that it shows up in the guide. I hit Info on it and went to tomorrow evening. There are 2 shows, one at 8:30 for "D10 Launch Test" and another at 8:55 for "D10 Launch". I was able to one button record both easily.


Thanks, Scott!
For those with out a DVR and a social conflict on Friday evening (what are the chances), it looks like they are going to be rebroadcasting the launch every hour on the hour Monday 7/9 from 2am-2pm EDT.


----------



## TheeSpaceDad

Hey boys and girls in DBSTalk land. Dang, and I thought WE were excited about the launch. You guys are the bomb!!! :hurah: 

Sorry it took me as long as it did to calm some fears that the launch was delayed. But suffice it to say...we were a lil busy. GOOD busy, as the photo op is complete, the blessing is done, and at 5:00 pm local time here, the official countdown will begin. Not sure if I will be able to drop any more bits to you concerning the launch as I will be working thru the night, but just give a collective "GO FOR LAUNCH" at noon time friday and I can hope that the state commission rep's meeting at that same time out here will hear you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy the next 14 hours.

regards,

Mike


----------



## gashog301

I thought this day would never come! I will pop a bottle of my best brew tonight after launch!!!


----------



## John4924

TheeSpaceDad said:


> Hey boys and girls in DBSTalk land. Dang, and I thought WE were excited about the launch. You guys are the bomb!!! :hurah:
> 
> Sorry it took me as long as it did to calm some fears that the launch was delayed. But suffice it to say...we were a lil busy. GOOD busy, as the photo op is complete, the blessing is done, and at 5:00 pm local time here, the official countdown will begin. Not sure if I will be able to drop any more bits to you concerning the launch as I will be working thru the night, but just give a collective "GO FOR LAUNCH" at noon time friday and I can hope that the state commission rep's meeting at that same time out here will hear you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Enjoy the next 14 hours.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the update, Mike! 

All the best from the boys down on the bayou..we will get the.:new_popco poping, and settle in for a :goodjob: after the successful launch!


----------



## mcbeevee

It is nice to have someone on the inside dispel those ugly rumors from the negative D* people! Only 12 hours and 45 minutes until D10 launches!! :righton:


----------



## FHSPSU67

gashog301 said:


> I thought this day would never come! I will pop a bottle of my best brew tonight after launch!!!


Great idea! I just happen to have a 1996 bottle of Thomas Hardy waiting for such an occasion.:goodjob:


----------



## Smthkd

Time for me to break out the old Boston Lager!!


----------



## BudShark

gashog301 said:


> I thought this day would never come! I will pop a bottle of my best brew tonight after launch!!!


Although typically it would be a BUD, tonight might call for a little Goose Island Bourbon County Stout... 

Chris

Edit: Oh yeah - Thanks Mike! We never lost faith!


----------



## gashog301

FHSPSU67 said:


> Great idea! I just happen to have a 1996 bottle of Thomas Hardy waiting for such an occasion.:goodjob:


Most likely going for a 2005 SN Bigfoot Ale, Big beer for a big launch:hurah:


----------



## FHSPSU67

gashog301 said:


> Most likely going for a 2005 SN Bigfoot Ale, Big beer for a big launch:hurah:


Great choice!


----------



## John4924

00 D 12 H 00 M 00 S :allthumbs


----------



## uncrules

JLucPicard said:


> uncrules,
> 
> My apologies, sir! That's what I get for getting on-line right before work and using the 'view first unread' button without scrolling up one post to see what I was missing. Had I done that, things would have been perfectly clear.
> 
> My bad! :blackeye: :icon_stup


No problem. It's all good.


----------



## harsh

love that tv said:


> how soon do you think we could just get a signal on the signal test on the HR20?


As indicated by the schedule that Sixto posted, it may not be until September 15th that the satellite gets close enough to its final position to register a signal.


----------



## donyoop

harsh said:


> As indicated by the schedule that Sixto posted, it may not be until September 15th that the satellite gets close enough to its final position to register a signal.


I read August 17 for test.

Don


----------



## mattw

donyoop said:


> I read August 17 for test.
> 
> Don


As I recall, initial testing would be done out of position. It would not be moved into its designated orbital slot (where our dishes are pointing) until after the initial testing was completed.


----------



## raoul5788

harsh said:


> As indicated by the schedule that Sixto posted, it may not be until September 15th that the satellite gets close enough to its final position to register a signal.


Another negative post, Harsh? How about, "as soon as Sept 15th, we will all be viewing many new hd channels!"


----------



## VeniceDre

raoul5788 said:


> Another negative post, Harsh? How about, "as soon as Sept 15th, we will all be viewing many new hd channels!"


Harsh? Negative post?.... _Naaaaaaahhhh_, Never.


----------



## man_rob

Where does this info about the go live on Sept 15 originate? I read on http://www.tvpredictions.com/dlaunch070207.htm that the new satellite will be operational in about 30 to 45 days, (early to mid Aug.) with some time for testing after that. Granted that is only one source, but that is why I'd like to know the other sources from which folks here getting this info.


----------



## SubaruWRX

Blog updated!!!!!

http://www.ilslaunch.com/blog/


----------



## morphy

Are they going to post a photo of the blessing of the rocket? I was going to frame that over the television in my 'Man Cave'. 

edit: ooh, found this:


----------



## SubaruWRX

and wow the ILS site took a major slowdown

*edit coming back albit slow.

What a great feeling


----------



## dragonbait

man_rob said:


> Where does this info about the go live on Sept 15 originate? I read on http://www.tvpredictions.com/dlaunch070207.htm that the new satellite will be operational in about 30 to 45 days, (early to mid Aug.) with some time for testing after that. Granted that is only one source, but that is why I'd like to know the other sources from which folks here getting this info.


From this letter from D* to the FCC:
http://svartifoss2.fcc.gov/servlet/ib.page.FetchAttachment?attachment_key=-130667



FCC said:


> After IOT is completed, DIRECTV 10 will then be drifted to its assigned
> location over the course of approximately three days [reaching that orbital
> position on or about September 15, 2007].


----------



## man_rob

dragonbait said:


> From this letter from D* to the FCC:
> http://svartifoss2.fcc.gov/servlet/ib.page.FetchAttachment?attachment_key=-130667


Thanks. That clarifies the timeline for me.


----------



## gashog301

morphy said:


> Are they going to post a photo of the blessing of the rocket? I was going to frame that over the television in my 'Man Cave'.
> 
> edit: ooh, found this:


Hope thats not the same dude that bleesed the one that exploded.:nono2: :eek2:


----------



## mhayes70

I think this is the most anticipated launch is Directv history besides the first satellite.


----------



## P Smith

gashog301 said:


> Hope thats not the same dude that bleesed the one that exploded.:nono2: :eek2:


Those ppl never will affect any launch, c'mon !

But a technician or a driver could - one missed screw or lost little nut inside fuel pump and ... see last SeaLaunch .


----------



## harsh

raoul5788 said:


> Another negative post, Harsh? How about, "as soon as Sept 15th, we will all be viewing many new hd channels!"


Last time I checked, "as late as" is earlier than "as soon as". I _think_ the poster's question was when would they be able to start measuring signal strengths and from the letter to the FCC, that would appear to be September 15th. It is possible that a signal may be attainable earlier which is why I used the phrase "as late as".


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Positive thoughts only. :engel10:


----------



## Sirshagg

Assuming a good launch is there much of a chance of other issues that would severly delay the rollout of HD on this sat? I basically don't want to jump the Tivo ship unless it's as close to a sure thing as is reasonable.


----------



## Sixto

Sirshagg said:


> Assuming a good launch is there much of a chance of other issues that would severly delay the rollout of HD on this sat? I basically don't want to jump the Tivo ship unless it's as close to a sure thing as is reasonable.


Give it a few days after launch. If all good news then it's probably a sure bet for massive HD by September.

Probably will be a strong HD news release from D* once they know for sure that the D10 is in space. Maybe even by morning.


----------



## PoitNarf

Doesn't look like I'll be able to make it to the chat tonight for the launch... going to see Transformers instead 

So since I won't be able to say it right before liftoff, here it goes:

*Godspeed DirecTV10!!!*


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

PoitNarf said:


> Doesn't look like I'll be able to make it to the chat tonight for the launch... going to see Transformers instead
> 
> So since I won't be able to say it right before liftoff, here it goes:
> 
> *Godspeed DirecTV10!!!*


What kind of Cutting Edge:Echelon are you?  J/K


----------



## DIRECTV-10

Well - I am all set both mentally and physically for my journey - wish me well.

If I might borrow a song from Rod Stewart:

_Kick off your shoes and sit right down
Loosen up the back of your pretty French gown
Let me pour you a good long drink
Ooh baby don't you hesitate 'cause

(Chorus)
Tonight's the night
It's gonna be alright
'Cause I love you girl
Ain't nobody gonna stop us now

C'mon angel my heart's on fire
Don't deny yours man desire
You'd be a fool to stop this time.
Spread your wings and let me come inside

(Chorus)

Don't say a word my virgin child
Just let your inhibitions run wild
The secret is about to unfold
Upstairs before the night's too old _

Let's have a go at it.

D10 :joy:


----------



## chadiswar

Once DTV10 in in orbit...where will we get information regarding the sat's status. Knowing DTV, they won't even acknowledge its existence until 10 minutes until broadcast...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

chadiswar said:


> Once DTV10 in in orbit...where will we get information regarding the sat's status. Knowing DTV, they won't even acknowledge its existence until 10 minutes until broadcast...


Why is that a big problem?

I mean... will probably hear if it falls out of the sky...
I am sure there is some site out there that will post it's current position in the sky...

But other then that, the test of the SAT and things like that, are internal to DirecTV...

And you are right, we probably won't here another word from them until early September.


----------



## P Smith

chadiswar said:


> Once DTV10 in in orbit...where will we get information regarding the sat's status. Knowing DTV, they won't even acknowledge its existence until 10 minutes until broadcast...


Then start pesting JohnH .


----------



## Elephanthead

Well the Directv marketing arm doesn't bother with things like reality and honesty anyway, so actual facts won't change tghe BS that come out of them anyway. Looks like I will need a new dish if this thing doesn't blow up on launch.


----------



## SubaruWRX

Elephanthead said:


> Looks like I will need a new dish if this thing doesn't blow up on launch.


:nono2: :nono:


----------



## bforan21

chadiswar said:


> Once DTV10 in in orbit...where will we get information regarding the sat's status. Knowing DTV, they won't even acknowledge its existence until 10 minutes until broadcast...


Keep an eye on this site for all your answers. 

The members have many reasources for information. 

This is the best place for all your questions.


----------



## SubaruWRX

6 hours to go....


----------



## tunce

Can't believe its here!


----------



## jrodfoo

optimism not pessimism!


----------



## Cindy Lyn

All Happy thoughts, people!! No more Big Bang Theories or thoughts!! This has been a long haul...and lets wish all the guys the BEST LUCK ever!! This has been so fun to watch, Gee LOM...you sound so smart......I'm impressed!! **wink**!! Come Home Soon!! (and your funny!) Git er done!  Love, Your Wife


----------



## Jeremy W

Wow, not only did we get the LOM on this site, we got his wife too! DBSTalk really has arrived!


----------



## Steve Robertson

Cindy Lyn said:


> All Happy thoughts, people!! No more Big Bang Theories or thoughts!! This has been a long haul...and lets wish all the guys the BEST LUCK ever!! This has been so fun to watch, Gee LOM...you sound so smart......I'm impressed!! **wink**!! Come Home Soon!! (and your funny!) Git er done!  Love, Your Wife


I agree we all need happy thought and posetive thinking from here on out.

By the way welcome to the board.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

PoitNarf said:


> Doesn't look like I'll be able to make it to the chat tonight for the launch... going to see Transformers instead
> 
> So since I won't be able to say it right before liftoff, here it goes:
> 
> *Godspeed DirecTV10!!!*




Enjoy Transformers though. It was AWESOME!


----------



## mhayes70

Elephanthead said:


> Well the Directv marketing arm doesn't bother with things like reality and honesty anyway, so actual facts won't change tghe BS that come out of them anyway. Looks like I will need a new dish if this thing doesn't blow up on launch.


Wow...You should get banned for saying something about it blowing up.  But, they have been saying for over a year and a half that you will need a new dish.


----------



## mhayes70

I got to help a friend do some roofing tonight. Hopefully, I will get home before the launch. If I don't you guys have fun in the chat room.:coolglass I will probably join late.


----------



## bto4wd

P Smith said:


> Those ppl never will affect any launch, c'mon !
> 
> But a technician or a driver could - one missed screw or lost little nut inside fuel pump and ... see last SeaLaunch .


You mean someone actually drives that baby? :grin: Hope he's got NASCAR experience.


----------



## deraz

Nothing on 570 yet....


----------



## mhayes70

Hey Earl, Do you think they will put this on the guide for channel 570 so we can record it if we want?


----------



## mhayes70

Never mind. I just checked the guide and it is on there now.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

mhayes70 said:


> Hey Earl, Do you think they will put this on the guide for channel 570 so we can record it if we want?


It is on there starting at 8:55 p.m. EDT.


----------



## Jeremy W

mhayes70 said:


> Hey Earl, Do you think they will put this on the guide for channel 570 so we can record it if we want?


It's been in the guide for a while now.


----------



## richlife

I'm getting "Call Customer Service (721)" on 570. It's in the premium channels range -- does that mean I can't watch the launch because I don't get any of the premiums?
:eek2:

Edit: Or "Channel not purchased. (721)"


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

richlife said:


> I'm getting "Call Customer Service (721)" on 570. It's in the premium channels range -- does that mean I can't watch the launch because I don't get any of the premiums?
> :eek2:


You are getting it because DIRECTV is not showing anything out that channel right now. Later when the launch is on you will be able to watch it.


----------



## Jeremy W

BMoreRavens said:


> You are getting it because DIRECTV is not showing anything out that channel right now.


Actually, they're showing a private internal broadcast.


----------



## P Smith

bto4wd said:


> You mean someone actually drives that baby? :grin: Hope he's got NASCAR experience.


Yeah, in Kazakhstan, sure they have big flat desert for racing ... 
I mean those locomotives what moving D10 or Breez-M or Proton or whole thing.


----------



## RAD

As an FYI, don't forget on Sunday at 6PM EDT on channel 576 you'll be able to watch the rollout of the new Boeing 787 Dreamliner (rolling out on 7/8/07, get it ).


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

RAD said:


> As an FYI, don't forget on Sunday at 6PM EDT on channel 576 you'll be able to watch the rollout of the new Boeing 787 Dreamliner (rolling out on 7/8/07, get it ).


Thanks for telling us. I did not know that was on. But now I do and it is set to record.


----------



## Button Pusher

I will have to DVR the launch tonight and do the CE for my R15-300 on Saturday night.It is fishing night! BMoreRavens don't forget the CE for your R-15. I hate to miss the Chat Room tonight.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Button Pusher said:


> I will have to DVR the launch tonight and do the CE for my R15-300 on Saturday night.It is fishing night! BMoreRavens don't forget the CE for your R-15.


I will be downloading the R15 and the HR20 CE tonite. I have downloaded everyone.


----------



## Button Pusher

I hope to be in the Chat Room Saturday night.


----------



## mnbulldog

In regards to 570:

Does anyone besides me find this one of the most ironic things EVER - it is NOT in HD.


----------



## John Buckingham

I keeping positive thoughts. But, could weather play a part in tonight's launch? 

John


----------



## davring

mnbulldog said:


> In regards to 570:
> 
> Does anyone besides me find this one of the most ironic things EVER - it is NOT in HD.


We'll be lucky if it is in color:lol:


----------



## mhayes70

mnbulldog said:


> In regards to 570:
> 
> Does anyone besides me find this one of the most ironic things EVER - it is NOT in HD.


It is to far out in the middle of no where.


----------



## mnbulldog

mhayes70 said:


> It is to far out in the middle of no where.


Do you watch the Discovery channel? EVERYTHING is far out in the middle of no where.


----------



## loudo

John Buckingham said:


> I keeping positive thoughts. But, could weather play a part in tonight's launch?
> 
> John


From the DirecTV blog "The weather report looks very promising for tomorrow morning with predicted blue skies and sunshine to watch the launch of the DTV 10 SC and the ILV into the heavens."


----------



## mhayes70

mnbulldog said:


> Do you watch the Discovery channel? EVERYTHING is far out in the middle of no where.


Yeah. But, it is not live.


----------



## mnbulldog

mhayes70 said:


> Yeah. But, it is not live.


I figured you were just joking - but we are talking satellite here - if they can't beam an HD feed from the middle of no where with a sat truck - we are all in trouble.

I don't think it is a technical limitation - I just thought it was funny.


----------



## mhayes70

mnbulldog said:


> I figured you were just joking - but we are talking satellite here - if they can't beam an HD feed from the middle of no where with a sat truck - we are all in trouble.
> 
> I don't think it is a technical limitation - I just thought it was funny.


No, that's cool. I had wondered the same thing and that is what I was told. You would think they could broadcast the launch in HD of the new HD sat. :lol:


----------



## RAD

mnbulldog said:


> I figured you were just joking - but we are talking satellite here - if they can't beam an HD feed from the middle of no where with a sat truck - we are all in trouble.
> 
> I don't think it is a technical limitation - I just thought it was funny.


Probably more $ limitation then technical. There probably not a lot of HD trucks floating around eastern Europe for rent, and with the exchange rate for $'s to Euro's it would probably be fairly expensive for a VERY limited audience. Plus you're probably looking for two satellites to get the feed back to the states, again expensive. As a D* customer, I'd prefer that they use our money on something more useful then an HD feed of the launch.


----------



## purtman

WOW!!! Over 6,000 hits on this thread since last night.


----------



## P Smith

loudo said:


> From the DirecTV blog "The weather report looks very promising for tomorrow morning with predicted blue skies and sunshine to watch the launch of the DTV 10 SC and the ILV *into the heavens*."


Doesn't sounds promising for us ! Who still live on Earth.


----------



## SubaruWRX

purtman said:


> WOW!!! Over 6,000 hits on this thread since last night.


people can't wait


----------



## kiko

there may be some data on the lyngsat.com site once D10 is in orbit.


----------



## dmurphy

How about the 787 rollout? No HD either??  D10 will be in the air by then - should be no problem!!


----------



## cygnusloop

_*T -3hrs*_

Go, baby, go!


----------



## noneroy

Anyone else read the description on the guide?

"...up to 100 national hd channels by year-end. Series."

It was the last part that made me laugh... 'Series'.  

Guess I should go ahead and get a season pass.

God, I'm giddy.


----------



## morgantown

I never thought I could get this excited about a satellite launch...and channels that are two + months away. Every moment a little closer. 

Hope the launch is flawless, DTV ought to use some footage of it in their next HD commercial.


----------



## Dolly

noneroy said:


> Anyone else read the description on the guide?
> 
> "...up to 100 national hd channels by year-end. Series."
> 
> It was the last part that made me laugh... 'Series'.
> 
> Guess I should go ahead and get a season pass.
> 
> God, I'm giddy.


Me too :lol: And it is even closer now :hurah: Fly Bird Fly :angel:


----------



## TheeSpaceDad

.....T- 2 hours 20 mins

All systems GO

Weather GO

Propellant Load complete

Liquid Thermal Control system Activated

No issues being worked.

M


----------



## RAD

Great News! Keep my fingers crossed that it continues that way. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Jeremy W

TheeSpaceDad said:


> .....T- 2 hours 20 mins


Wait, this was posted at 6:57PM EDT. Has the launch been delayed by one minute? I demand to know what is going on here!!!!


----------



## Tom Robertson

Jeremy W said:


> Wait, this was posted at 6:57PM EDT. Has the launch been delayed by one minute? I demand to know what is going on here!!!!


Slow internet connection. 

Cheers,
TOm


----------



## TheRatPatrol

TheeSpaceDad said:


> .....T- 2 hours 20 mins
> 
> All systems GO
> 
> Weather GO
> 
> Propellant Load complete
> 
> Liquid Thermal Control system Activated
> 
> No issues being worked.
> 
> M


Mr. Sulu, you have the helm.


----------



## Jeremy W

Tom Robertson said:


> Slow internet connection.


In Kazakhstan? I don't believe you.


----------



## syphix

Just had a rush of excitement reading TheeSpaceDad's update!! I can't believe I'm at home on a Friday night anticipating a satellite launch that won't yield "results" for two months (or so). Yeah, I'm married so my "social life" is dead anyway...but geez...this is borderline obsessively geeky!!


----------



## loudo

Sounds like a big D* night: 1 satellite launch and 2 CEs.:blowout:


----------



## cygnusloop

syphix said:


> ...this is borderline obsessively geeky!!


It's OK, just embrace it. Your among friends, Nathan.


----------



## bamanick

and been checking this for a little while. Keep me posted folks.


----------



## RxMan1

I'm also at work and can't get into chat. Please keep me up to date.


----------



## ChuckBoozer

Will the launch be broadcast in HD?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

ChuckBoozer said:


> Will the launch be broadcast in HD?


no


----------



## moonman

They just opened ch. 570 to all......


----------



## SubaruWRX

we now have 59 min 56 sec remaining!


----------



## mcbeevee

Channel 570 is playing XM Top Tracks...52 minutes to go!!


----------



## SubaruWRX

mcbeevee said:


> Channel 570 is playing XM Top Tracks...52 minutes to go!!


lol thanks


----------



## jluzbet69

tic, toc, tic toc... :eek2:


----------



## morgantown

Call me superstitious, but I was glad they cut off the Stones "You Can't Always Get What You Want"...


----------



## mcbeevee

Now channel 570 has the color bars with a countdown timer...22 minutes until the broadcast starts!


----------



## loudo

mcbeevee said:


> Channel 570 is playing XM Top Tracks...52 minutes to go!!


I am getting a multiswitch problem error message on 570. Don't get it on any other channels. Anyone else getting it?


----------



## nonesuch

loudo said:


> I am getting a multiswitch problem error message on 570. Don't get it on any other channels. Anyone else getting it?


All good here!


----------



## shrappa

nope just sparkles from the upload link


----------



## loudo

loudo said:


> I am getting a multi switch problem error message on 570. Don't get it on any other channels. Anyone else getting it?


OK, it just popped on with the test pattern. Wow, haven't seen those sparklies, on the screen since the old analog days of C-Band. Looks like the transmission is originating as an analog signal, but who cares.


----------



## loudo

Sparklies gone, they must of re-aligned the uplink.


----------



## sunsfan

Shouldn't this be in HD?!?!?


----------



## mcbeevee

30 minutes to launch!! :righton:


----------



## Ken984

No HD trucks available in Baikonur. Sorry


----------



## syphix

And a LOT of bandwidth "wasted" on us obsessive geeks!

We may think we are a large number, but in relation to the whole of D*'s subscribers, we're almost nothing*!

(*but an important and respected "nothing"!)


----------



## twistedT

I have got almost as much anticipation as when I was waiting for the Red Sox to play the Yankee's in game 7 of the ACLS in 2004!!


----------



## DJConan

...hope it doesn't blow up at launch.


----------



## Paperboy2003

What was the online link to watch it again??


----------



## syphix

www.ilslaunch.com

Or...better yet:
http://streamvox.streamos.com/vyvx/ils070607/


----------



## DJConan

http://streamvox.streamos.com/vyvx/ils070607/


----------



## twistedT

http://streamvox.streamos.com/vyvx/ils070607/300kwm.html


----------



## capecodsooner

Nuewmannnn

Wish I had the HR20 instead of the H20 in case it does though.

If it does I'm never throwing dice again.

07/07/07

Not going to waste a DVD on it.


----------



## SubaruWRX

Paperboy2003 said:


> What was the online link to watch it again??


Direct link to launch live video

http://streamvox.streamos.com/vyvx/ils070607/

just incase the main ILS is slow.


----------



## Paperboy2003

thank you x5


----------



## mcbeevee

Channel 570 launch broadcast starting...20 minutes to launch.


----------



## RxMan1

Should we be seeing any video from the website yet? I never know what the heck this work computer can do and not do.


----------



## mcbeevee

The webcast is about 35 seconds behind the TV broadcast.


----------



## syphix

RxMan1: you're not alone...the online stream's not working, it seems.

mcbeevee: you've got video online??


----------



## capecodsooner

On second thought....

since it is going to be 20 minutes to launch I popped in a DVD and hit record.

Hope this does not last longer than 2 hours.


----------



## SubaruWRX

mcbeevee said:


> The webcast is about 1 minute behind the TV broadcast.


Noooo


----------



## RxMan1

So there is at least something showing on the webcast? I just have a blank screen. Probably blocked.


----------



## SubaruWRX

RxMan1 said:


> So there is at least something showing on the webcast? I just have a blank screen. Probably blocked.


yeah been watching it for about 5 min now it works.


----------



## mcbeevee

syphix said:


> RxMan1: you're not alone...the online stream's not working, it seems.
> 
> mcbeevee: you've got video online??


Webcast is working for me. I used Launch Event - PC, Windows Media Player, 300k


----------



## Paperboy2003

First launch with a new type of rocket.....ugh!!


----------



## Steve615

mcbeevee said:


> Webcast is working for me. I used Launch Event - PC, Windows Media Player, 300k


Same here.Webcast works,but with a slight delay when compared to channel 570.


----------



## RxMan1

Working for me now.


----------



## mcbeevee

So much for the high winds rumor....currently 1-2 mph!


----------



## twistedT

getting a feed here


----------



## russelle777

Here we go!


----------



## mcbeevee

Blastoff!!!!!! :joy:


----------



## garn9173

cable TV, 2 words for you....SUCK IT!!!


----------



## Paperboy2003

Guess I shouldn't have shorted D* stock today

(j/k)


----------



## davring

Seeya....


----------



## SubaruWRX

It's UP!


----------



## RxMan1

The bottom of this page has a time line of what to expect during the various stages.

http://www.ilslaunch.com/missionoverview/


----------



## syphix

CONGRATS, DIRECTV & ILS!!!

Hey....where's my new HD channels already??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## capecodsooner

A long way to go until its parked (9 hours) but so farso good.


----------



## MetroNY

DUCK! Watch out for the Space Station!!!


----------



## davez

It's a beautiful thing


----------



## russelle777

I was quite prophetic back in may when I made my username!


----------



## mcbeevee

Our man on the inside, Mike Thee, is on the broadcast now!


----------



## TheeSpaceDad

So Are You Guys Happy So Far???????????????????


Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcbeevee

TheeSpaceDad said:


> So Are You Guys Happy So Far???????????????????
> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

TheeSpaceDad said:


> So Are You Guys Happy So Far???????????????????
> 
> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes we are very happy. Thank you very much Michael.


----------



## Davenlr

Way to go DirecTV! First time I've ever cheered for an unmanned launch. Been a customer since the first week they were in business...Can you say $500 for a one satellite RCA settop heater...er receiver? Its a great day for geeks everywhere.


----------



## cb7214

TheeSpaceDad said:


> So Are You Guys Happy So Far???????????????????
> 
> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Mike, you made it on the broadcast I see... congratulations


----------



## russelle777

We saw you on the tape Mike, Great job!!! Launch Director AWESOME!


----------



## Blurayfan

TheeSpaceDad said:


> So Are You Guys Happy So Far???????????????????
> 
> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great job, really enjoyed the show.


----------



## SubaruWRX

russelle777 said:


> We saw you on the tape Mike, Great job!!! Launch Director AWESOME!


I missed that part


----------



## Smthkd

Nice launch!!! Congrats!


----------



## cb7214

SubaruWRX said:


> I missed that part


He was on when there were 4 guys together talking


----------



## mcbeevee

Channel 570 is back to XM Top Tracks!


----------



## waynebtx

WoW very nice. Good job now for Sept to get here


----------



## FHSPSU67

TheeSpaceDad said:


> So Are You Guys Happy So Far???????????????????
> 
> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great ! It makes me feel like I'm more than just a customer. Many thanks to you, your team and to DIRECTV!:goodjob:


----------



## ScoBuck

Bye bye DISH!


----------



## Xram

TheeSpaceDad said:


> So Are You Guys Happy So Far???????????????????
> 
> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great job to you and all involved. :goodjob: Thanks for sharing all the info and have a safe trip home. :flag:


----------



## Ed Campbell

TheeSpaceDad said:


> So Are You Guys Happy So Far???????????????????
> 
> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Looked great - including you, dude - er, dad. Great job.


----------



## beavis

6 metric tons?

Jesus _CHRIST_

Nice launch though, now it's the waiting game...


----------



## SubaruWRX

beavis said:


> 6 metric tons?
> 
> Jesus _CHRIST_
> 
> Nice launch though, now it's the waiting game...


what was the sat?


----------



## Sixto

Excellent show. Excellent launch. Funny chat. Congrats D*!


----------



## Cindy Lyn

Wheee! A flawless launch...and a "BLAST" to watch on the Website! Congrats to ILS team and all who got this thing flying. Thanks to the DBS Talk group, what a great bunch who made it matter even more! Night Folks......Nite Mikey...xox:sure:


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan

TheeSpaceDad said:


> So Are You Guys Happy So Far???????????????????
> 
> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Best show I've seen all night !!!!


----------



## ohills

Way to go ILS and D*. A great team effort and a great show on 570. :goodjob:


----------



## SubaruWRX

Man what a exciting night!


----------



## miksmi21

YEAH! This was great...thanks to all involved as it will make us all very happy in the coming months!!


----------



## liverpool

awesome


----------



## Smthkd

Blog updated!! Video now available for those that missed the launch!!
http://www.ilslaunch.com/player/?file=DIRECTV10&type=mwcbl


----------



## SubaruWRX

thanks!


----------



## P Smith

beavis said:


> 6 metric tons?
> 
> Jesus _CHRIST_
> 
> Nice launch though, now it's the waiting game...


That's for GSO; for low orbit that Proton lift 10 times more. Or so.


----------



## Teronzhul

Go Proton! Go Breezem! Go DirecTV!


----------



## Milominderbinder2

TheeSpaceDad said:


> So Are You Guys Happy So Far???????????????????
> 
> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yipee!

- Craig


----------



## P Smith

I would wait for GSO arrival before drink champaign.

This time lets go to take new 0x0179 for HR20-700 !


----------



## Blurayfan

SubaruWRX said:


> what was the sat?


DirecTV 10 was 6 tons.


----------



## SubaruWRX

DVDKingdom said:


> DirecTV 10 was 6 tons.


wow hmm firefox must of crashed before I heard the weight part.


----------



## sonofjay

awesome stuff!


----------



## mwg47x

Second Breeze M burn complete.
Everything is nominal.


----------



## ChrisPC

YES!  I just got a new 500GB drive for my HR20; I'm ready. I can't wait until September when I'll make my friends with cable really jealous. Comcast can shove their crappy DVR where the sun doesn't shine!


----------



## SubaruWRX

mwg47x said:


> Second Breeze M burn complete.
> Everything is nominal.


whooohooo!!


----------



## SubaruWRX

ChrisPC said:


> YES!  I just got a new 500GB drive for my HR20; I'm ready. I can't wait until September when I'll make my friends with cable really jealous. Comcast can shove their crappy DVR where the sun doesn't shine!


on a side note you can replace it with a larger drive?


----------



## Dolly

It was a beautiful launch :sunsmile: But I guess we still have a while to go before we know that everything is O.K. But so far so good


----------



## chrisfowler99

SubaruWRX said:


> on a side note you can replace it with a larger drive?


external SATA


----------



## joed32

mwg47x said:


> Second Breeze M burn complete.
> Everything is nominal.


Where can we keep up with this info until it reaches orbit? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mwg47x

joed32 said:


> Where can we keep up with this info until it reaches orbit? Thanks in advance.


I got it off the blog.
http://www.ilslaunch.com/blog/


----------



## cforrest

http://www.ilslaunch.com/blog

MWG beat me, lol!


----------



## Dolly

cforrest said:


> http://www.ilslaunch.com/blog
> 
> MWG beat me, lol!


Can you understand what is going on or is it real technical?


----------



## SubaruWRX

chrisfowler99 said:


> external SATA


sweet! more the reasons I should of picked an HR20


----------



## cforrest

Easy to understand, there are a total of 5 Breeze-M burns. So far the 1st & 2nd happened without incident. 3rd happens, external fuel tank for Breeze-M gets jetisoned and then the 4th happens. Then aprox 9hrs after launch the 5th and final one happens & then D10 is on its own. I am sure they do checks on it with ground stations then command it to open up and unfold those big solar arrays.


----------



## Blurayfan

Launch status updates will be available on the blog and also by phone (recorded message) 1-800-852-4980.


----------



## SubaruWRX

DVDKingdom said:


> Launch status updates will be available on the blog and also by phone (recorded message) 1-800-852-4980.


Thank you I did not have a paper in front of me to right down that number.


----------



## SubaruWRX

edited parts of the Wiki page to reflect on what happened.. lol I've been going to Wikipedia for like 3 years and just now signed up tonight.. guess that goes to show how exciting this was!


----------



## cforrest

*3 & 4 Down... One to Go*

The ILS launch team has confirmed multiple mission events have successfully occurred: third burn ignition and shutdown, jettison of the additional propellant tank (APT) and fourth burn ignition and shutdown. We are standing by for information on our fifth and final burn sequence, which takes place at approximately 6 a.m. EDT.


----------



## joed32

Thanks to everyone for all of the info!!!


----------



## SubaruWRX

is it just me or did this launch reach orbit faster then the sealaunch?


----------



## bakers12

SubaruWRX said:


> is it just me or did this launch reach orbit faster then the sealaunch?


I don't know about Sea Launch but I've been waiting for D10 since February. :grin:


----------



## SubaruWRX

Still awake here.. waiting for 6Am...


----------



## bakers12

SubaruWRX said:


> Still awake here.. waiting for 6Am...


I've only got to wait til 5 a.m. here.


----------



## SubaruWRX

lol well 56min to go until the last and final stage.


----------



## bakers12

Hey, where are the West coast fans? You party animals should be able to stay up til 3:00!


----------



## bakers12

ILS Proton Successfully Launches DIRECTV 10 
We have just received confirmation that the fifth and final burn sequence has been completed nominally. The Proton Breeze M carrying DIRECTV 10 has successfully placed the satellite in orbit, completing the mission for ILS.


----------



## bakers12

Hey, didn't you say this one was reaching orbit quick? Looks like you were right.


----------



## SubaruWRX

bakers12 said:


> Hey, didn't you say this one was reaching orbit quick? Looks like you were right.


yeah.. seems faster then the sealaunch video I watched

well the good news is it's in orbit now


----------



## joed32

Champagne time!!!!!!!!!!!!

We have just received confirmation that the fifth and final burn sequence has been completed nominally. The Proton Breeze M carrying DIRECTV 10 has successfully placed the satellite in orbit, completing the mission for ILS.


----------



## SubaruWRX

I updated the wiki... feel free to correct any mistakes I made..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DirecTV-10


----------



## Ext 721

SubaruWRX said:


> I updated the wiki... feel free to correct any mistakes I made..
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DirecTV-10


updated. Corrected tenses on old verbage. (being built), (will launch)

also, added "target" to orbit, since it orbited roughly 3 times before reaching "target" orbit.


----------



## spacemonkey

actually, separation just occurred around 0624 EDT - the ILS blog was erroneously updated a bit early. 

i edited the wikipedia page to reflect the correct time, as well as correct the date (7/7/07 vs 7/6/07) and the upper stage hardware (breeze-m vs breeze-km).


----------



## donshan

Three Cheers for ILS!

Cheer!::hurah: Cheer!:hurah: Cheer!:hurah: 

Now the DirecTV-10 itself has to power up and do it's job.


Is there any info yet about the satellite itself state of health, such as when are the solar planels deployed and and DirecTV-10 is powered up and running? 

Any weblink reporting on these sort of things now that ILS has done their job?


----------



## cforrest

Link to the D* PR on the Satellite Launch: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1023344&highlight=


----------



## ScoBuck

When I re-played the launch on the DVR this morning - I noticed in the clip from Boeing when they were testing the satellite, that there is what appears to be its 'twin' in the room. The other sat is in the back and to the left - it looks IDENTICAL. MAybe its D11!


----------



## ScoBuck

DirecTV's Press Release on the launch of D10:

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1023344&highlight=


----------



## Smthkd

Nothing like waking up to "GREAT NEWS" to start your day!! Especially since last nights launch was successful! BTW: The CE download was successful too!


----------



## bonscott87

ScoBuck said:


> When I re-played the launch on the DVR this morning - I noticed in the clip from Boeing when they were testing the satellite, that there is what appears to be its 'twin' in the room. The other sat is in the back and to the left - it looks IDENTICAL. MAybe its D11!


Possible. They also have D12 which is a "ground spare" in case something were to happen to either D10 or D11. If both D10 and D11 are good to go they can launch D12 then as an "in orbit" spare or use it for more capacity if possible.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Now that the launch is complete... time to put this long and enjoyable thread to rest.

Earl


----------

